# 2012 Singles Thread



## psychdocva (Dec 30, 2011)

Well it's that time again...the days of 2011 are in their twilight, as time begins to turn a new page...

I have to admit to y'all - I haven't been nearly as active on this board as I had meant to be when I first joined, but I felt compelled tonight to hop on and write...to express directly to y'all...

So hello there friend - I'm Joel and I'm in Norfolk, Virginia - I hope you are well in your life and are happy, coming along beautifully. There are so many wonderful folks on here I hope that if you're reading this and have no one to kiss on New Years - that by next year - you will be kissing so passionately, someone will have tap your shoulder to tell you the year has changed.

And as I live in the South, I will stay with tradition:

New Year, new thread!

Still single? Newly single? Single and ready to mingle? Then this is the place for you!

Come in and let your single status be known. Complain about it if you hate it. Brag about it if you enjoy it. Either way...you're single and that's what counts.

Here's to hoping we all find a partner in 2012 and I don't have to start the 2013 Singles Thread.

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 30, 2011)

Sign me up. Once again single, the second time in the past two years. Two marriage proposals and two times a broken heart. I had waited so long between the end of my marriage and the first DISASTER that I thought that there was no way I would wind up brokenhearted. I thought I had finally gathered a little wisdom, that I wouldn't be going through such pain again. But I did. Then the second one came along, telling me all the things I had dreamed of would finally become my reality. He promised to make my dreams come true, only to do exactly the same as the first. I feel like I'm too old to keep being taken in by such bullshit and am so angry with myself for being fooled again, and wasting precious time on people that mean ABSOLUTELY NONE OF THE PROMISES THEY MAKE. I wish I could somehow understand why people behave this way...what it is about me that I attract these kind of people. I don't want to go out of this life feeling like such a complete failure in love.


----------



## psychdocva (Dec 30, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> I don't want to go out of this life feeling like such a complete failure in love.



Well bless your heart.

Here's hoping the third proposal this year is the charm...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm here 

Single. Going on four years.
Sex-free almost as long.

I don't see 2012 being any different, but I'd welcome some change, nonetheless.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 30, 2011)

Checking in here early so I can get dibs on some of the prime oceanfront property this thread has to offer!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 30, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Checking in here early so I can get dibs on some of the prime oceanfront property this thread has to offer!



I'll take the next one along... I'd better get comfy, looks like it's gonna be a long stay.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 30, 2011)

Signing up...


----------



## psychdocva (Dec 30, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm here
> 
> Single. Going on four years.
> Sex-free almost as long.
> ...




Sex-free? 

I shudder to think. I do believe I would climb the walls on my fingernails to relieve the tensions...


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 30, 2011)

Single....I do believe that is my middle name. 

As founder of the "Single For Life" I am collecting the new years dues. Remember with your dues comes a subscription to the quarterly newsletter "One", a SFL bumper sticker and a free movie rental and bag of popcorn for your own personal movie date night...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 30, 2011)

*pens signature on the next available dotted line...with eraseable ink...just in case*


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2011)

Well as I am spending NYE with my Sister and Nieces I highly doubt the taxi drivers are going to snap me up (mind you there is a married one determined I will one day give in and have an affair with him thank god I only get him as a driver very rarely although its a nice ego boost)

So sign me Up and lets see how long 2012 has in store for me to be single


----------



## psychdocva (Dec 30, 2011)

Well - 

So nice to have y'all along - just wouldn't be a good time without you.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 30, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> *pens signature on the next available dotted line...with eraseable ink...just in case*



Damn right it's eraseable!


----------



## penguin (Dec 30, 2011)

I still don't see being single as an end of the world situation. I'm not putting my self worth in someone else's hands. I do miss the intimacy, emotional connection and the sex, sure, but my relationship with me is pretty good.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 30, 2011)

psychdocva said:


> Sex-free?
> 
> I shudder to think. I do believe I would climb the walls on my fingernails to relieve the tensions...



It's not that hard to deal with when you barely even have a libido to speak of.

Sure, it was tough for the first 3-4 months after the break up, but no problem ever since.
Except that everyone wants to go straight to sex these days, even before a relationship. 
NOT my cup of tea.


----------



## psychdocva (Dec 31, 2011)

penguin said:


> I still don't see being single as an end of the world situation. I'm not putting my self worth in someone else's hands. I do miss the intimacy, emotional connection and the sex, sure, but my relationship with me is pretty good.



BRAVO! Well said.

Though I don't think it's the end of the world...

Unless you're single on Dec. 21st 2012 (or whatever it is)


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 31, 2011)

I was single for six years before I got involved again in March of 2010. Being single isn't a bad thing. Being in a relationship with someone who's full of BS is BAD. I wasn't looking to get involved. Both of my last disasters pursued me. That's why I'm so darn confused. Why pursue someone, make promises, and then when the person finally lets you in, break their heart? It makes no sense to me at all. At this point I really don't know what I'll do if someone approaches me. I hate that I might be so traumatized by the last two nitwits that I'd pass up on a good guy. That's something that would really be sad. I would love some male input about what happened here. Why would a man pursue you, pretend to be your friend, tell you how awesome you are, how lucky they feel to have you, propose to you, and then just drop you cold? I really am at a loss as to what happened here.


----------



## imfree (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm poised, ready to hit "TRANSMIT", and put WISS (well I'm still single) on the air for another year.


----------



## psychdocva (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> Why would a man pursue you, pretend to be your friend, tell you how awesome you are, how lucky they feel to have you, propose to you, and then just drop you cold? I really am at a loss as to what happened here.



I don't know - Usually in these sorts of things, when people ask for advice, I like to get to know them, as well as their perspective on the situation - I can tell you though that even superficially after reading your post, there's probably a lot more to the situation...not picking a fight with you, but it seems oversimplified. There are usually signs of toxicity before relationships break down...

At any rate, Sweetie - here's hoping 2012 turns out better and that you do take a chance on a great guy - whether he's in NY where you are or somewhere exotic and wild.

And if you really want to chat about this and gain a male perspective - my Yahoo IM is in my profile - feel free to write anytime.


----------



## sgageny (Dec 31, 2011)

Single....


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm on the single list too and at the moment people around me are starting new relationships, getting married and all that... on top of that, being from ethnic Sri Lankan Tamil background I also have nosey relatives that won't shut the fuck up about it either. 

Of course my family don't understand the whole concept of once bitten twice shy... but it's not even about that anymore. I'm actually okay either way. I can live with being single. But I could also live with having a BBW or SSBBW in my life.

I guess I'll see what happens in 2012...


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> I was single for six years before I got involved again in March of 2010. Being single isn't a bad thing. Being in a relationship with someone who's full of BS is BAD. I wasn't looking to get involved. Both of my last disasters pursued me. That's why I'm so darn confused. Why pursue someone, make promises, and then when the person finally lets you in, break their heart? It makes no sense to me at all. At this point I really don't know what I'll do if someone approaches me. I hate that I might be so traumatized by the last two nitwits that I'd pass up on a good guy. That's something that would really be sad. I would love some male input about what happened here. Why would a man pursue you, pretend to be your friend, tell you how awesome you are, how lucky they feel to have you, propose to you, and then just drop you cold? I really am at a loss as to what happened here.



Perhaps it was fear of commitment. I know that sounds a little off if he proposed but at that point it can still be all exciting and romantic. When the idea settles in it could become very intimidating. This is only a suggestion of course, and it could be anything depending on the man himself, but that seems a logical option given what you've described.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 31, 2011)

single and determined to wait for someone worth while


----------



## MissHoney (Dec 31, 2011)

Single here, as well. I'm kind of okay with it. :happy:


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 31, 2011)

Might as well check in now.... :blush:


----------



## MissHoney (Dec 31, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> single and determined to wait for someone worth while



I am right there with you, Bonnie! I refuse to settle ever again.


----------



## Cors (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> Why would a man pursue you, pretend to be your friend, tell you how awesome you are, how lucky they feel to have you, propose to you, and then just drop you cold? I really am at a loss as to what happened here.



Some people are addicted to the thrill of the chase, falling in love, the grand gestures and the works.


----------



## MissHoney (Dec 31, 2011)

Cors said:


> Some people are addicted to the thrill of the chase, falling in love, the grand gestures and the works.



I think you nailed it there, Cors!


----------



## buxombbw4unca (Dec 31, 2011)

New here but found singles first...lol I am single willing to wait for mr right not mr right now. My eyes are open for him but until he comes I will love my life and friends..wishing everyone a great 2012!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 31, 2011)

Checking in.... **Sigh**


----------



## Isa (Dec 31, 2011)

New year, new check in!

Do believe this is a permanent status and I am refuse to be happy about that.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 31, 2011)

Cors said:


> Some people are addicted to the thrill of the chase, falling in love, the grand gestures and the works.



You know what Cors, I think you've hit the nail right on the head. Both were hopeless romantics. I think I was susceptible cause I'd never been romanced like that before. After reading here I think I'm going to avoid anybody who's into grand gestures and look for someone who's more practical and down to earth like myself. I'm not a game player and I don't need to be with one. Just a regular, down to earth kind of guy would do me good.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 31, 2011)

psychdocva said:


> I don't know - Usually in these sorts of things, when people ask for advice, I like to get to know them, as well as their perspective on the situation - I can tell you though that even superficially after reading your post, there's probably a lot more to the situation...not picking a fight with you, but it seems oversimplified. There are usually signs of toxicity before relationships break down...
> 
> At any rate, Sweetie - here's hoping 2012 turns out better and that you do take a chance on a great guy - whether he's in NY where you are or somewhere exotic and wild.
> 
> And if you really want to chat about this and gain a male perspective - my Yahoo IM is in my profile - feel free to write anytime.



I realize I was involved with two people who were totally unlike myself, very dramatic, full of grand gestures, that kind of thing. I guess I was looking to see if I was missing out. I had always gravitated towards more down to earth, practical men and wanted to see if I was more suited to a romantic. I realize now that down to earth and practical means stable and reliable, something that I truly appreciate in a person. So I'm going back to my own kind. I don't like drama, and don't want to be involved in any either. Calm, rationality turns me on.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 31, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Perhaps it was fear of commitment. I know that sounds a little off if he proposed but at that point it can still be all exciting and romantic. When the idea settles in it could become very intimidating. This is only a suggestion of course, and it could be anything depending on the man himself, but that seems a logical option given what you've described.



I think you're onto something there Rellis, but I also realize that the thrill was gone once they had me. I'm sticking to the calm, down to earth kind of guys that I've always gravitated to. My walk with the dramatic kind is over.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 31, 2011)

Was single for all of 2011, first time since I started dating that I wasn't in a relationship with someone. It was good for me, gave me time to reconnect with myself and get stuff in order. Who knows what 2012 will bring...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 31, 2011)

Chronically single, but it's not fatal


----------



## Zoom (Dec 31, 2011)

So! You all thought you could ignore the 2012 singles thread I started first, eh?

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90266


----------



## Isa (Dec 31, 2011)

Zoom said:


> So! You all thought you could ignore the 2012 singles thread I started first, eh?
> 
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90266



You started it too soon!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is to a year of adventure, of fun of laughter, of love be it finding Mr or Mz right or the love of friends and family, of learning, of living 

Raises glass Happy New Year Single friends


----------



## imfree (Dec 31, 2011)

The FCC field people are all out getting blitzed tonight and they won't even know I went ON-AIR before the license becomes valid at 00:00hrs, 1/1/2012!!!

There, I should be on in TN, North AL, North GA, and south KY, by RF and worldwide by streaming audio on www.wiss.com.audiostream!

Well I'm Still Single, might as well broadcast it.:doh: 

View attachment Edgar single 2012.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm checking into the Single thread right now too. But I'm going to use this year to find out more about myself, instead of worrying about being single. Sure, I may feel bad about being single, but it'll pass, I guess.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2012)

There are some wonderful ladies and gentlemen in this thread that are single. I am happy to be among them for the first time in my life. I was a teenage bride when I married. 

My friends, the word single can be a beautiful thing. When you are single you are able to get to have the love affair of your life.......you get to love yourself. Spoil yourself, take yourself on an adventure, go to belly dancing classes, study art, go to a library, go traveling! This is something I never had the chance to experience. 

Since I was 16 years old, the man I married did not let me even go to the library or shopping with my own mama without being cussed out. Now that he has a lover and he has left me, I can't go out without a panic attack. 
Since I was a little girl, I became a love slave to a man that didn't even love me. I am finally breaking out of this prison.

I want to embrace my new life. But I really need your prayers. I don't know how to get the funds for my new life to start. But I still will go in faith that it will happen in God's perfect timing. I will continue to create my own joy in my life on purpose. :happy:

God bless you all. Sending my love to each of you. Don't forget to give yourself love today. xoxox


----------



## collared Princess (Jan 1, 2012)

Single...Waiting to get bit by the love bug..


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 1, 2012)

mimosa said:


> There are some wonderful ladies and gentlemen in this thread that are single. I am happy to be among them for the first time in my life. I was a teenage bride when I married.
> 
> My friends, the word single can be a beautiful thing. When you are single you are able to get to have the love affair of your life.......you get to love yourself. Spoil yourself, take yourself on an adventure, go to belly dancing classes, study art, go to a library, go traveling! This is something I never had the chance to experience.
> 
> ...



Hi Mimosa, I understand what you're going through. I don't have any solution for my own situation other than to say I am so grateful for DIMS and the VERY SLOW healing process I'm going through. I've made some HUGE mistakes in the past few years as far as relationships, but thank God I have the people here on DIMS, cause this past week just about knocked me to my knees and put me back to a dark place I don't want to be in. I think if we stand together we will be ok. I'll keep you in my prayers. {HUGS}


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 1, 2012)

Single... not liking it at ALL. (I think I write that last year too! lol!)


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 1, 2012)

Had a couple big disappointments at the end of the year.... Maybe I'll have better luck now


----------



## pegz (Jan 1, 2012)

Still single.......


----------



## danbsc29630 (Jan 1, 2012)

yep I'm here.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 1, 2012)

Single...not particularly bothered by it. Would be nice to have some dates, cuddles and...ahem...but not looking for anything serious at the moment as my life will be a bit in flux this year. Not oppose to anything the fates may have in store though, willing to see what happens.


----------



## Magic8 (Jan 1, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> single and determined to wait for someone worth while



This... I don't love being single but I don't hate it either, it's much better than wasting time with people who don't deserve, respect or appreciate me.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 1, 2012)

Checking in another year... oh well. I know I'm really awesome. It's a shame I haven't met someone equally awesome who feels the same way about me. Someday...


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 1, 2012)

Single and loving it. I was just trying to start something serious with an old flame, and even though I love him very much, our timing was off (again) and we decided to break it off before it got too intense. It hurt a little BUT now I get to meet hot dudes and have sex with them.

Im not mature enough for a real relationship. I dont care. Relationships are a real fucking pain in the ass!


----------



## psychdocva (Jan 1, 2012)

Have to say that if one were inclined to love the larger size (and really - if you're not, why are you here?) there is quite an impressive bunch of single folk on here...no matter where you are...

And if your potential love is three states away - (or three territories for you out of the states) hey kids, they make buses and trains, aerio-planes and cars...take a day or two to drive and experience the beautiful country - and maybe you make the difference in another person's life.

- Joel


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 1, 2012)

psychdocva said:


> Have to say that if one were inclined to love the larger size (and really - if you're not, why are you here?) there is quite an impressive bunch of single folk on here...no matter where you are...
> 
> And if your potential love is three states away - (or three territories for you out of the states) hey kids, they make buses and trains, aerio-planes and cars...take a day or two to drive and experience the beautiful country - and maybe you make the difference in another person's life.
> 
> - Joel



If only it were that easy and affordable for everyone! I dont like driving more than a 1/2 hour to see someone. ha


----------



## nugget34 (Jan 1, 2012)

Single and kinda over it, hoping that will change in 2012


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 1, 2012)

psychdocva said:


> Have to say that if one were inclined to love the larger size (and really - if you're not, why are you here?) there is quite an impressive bunch of single folk on here...no matter where you are...
> 
> And if your potential love is three states away - (or three territories for you out of the states) hey kids, they make buses and trains, aerio-planes and cars...take a day or two to drive and experience the beautiful country - and maybe you make the difference in another person's life.
> 
> - Joel



So, just exactly when are you coming to Ohio? hehehehe 

I really wish it was that easy and affordable...I miss roadtrips and vacations...


----------



## imfree (Jan 1, 2012)

I miss cars. There was once a time, last century, when I could travel cross-country by car with no need for a cellphone or towing plan. That 6cyl, 200cu in, 1966 Mustang of mine only needed a set of hand tools, spare points, 2 coat hangers for repair wire, and a roll of ducktape to go cross-country!:doh:

I also wasn't on oxygen back then and could walk a few miles if I had to walk to get help.


----------



## one2one (Jan 2, 2012)

nugget34 said:


> Single and kinda over it, hoping that will change in 2012



Yeah. Me, too.


----------



## nettie (Jan 2, 2012)

Checking in. Still single, loving life, and am open to whatever romantic adventures come my way this year.

However, as I shared in another post, apparently I need to work on my skills.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1831320&postcount=4469


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like to APOLOGIZE FOR MY RANTING over the past few days. I'm sorry for the overload of whining and carrying on. Putting my big-girl panties on and getting on with things. :blush::doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 2, 2012)

Checking in for the 2012 edition. This is the first time I've entered a year single since 2005...and things look as though I'll be in this thread a while. I wouldn't mind being proven wrong, but I'm just not thrilled with how things have gone in the last year's worth of dating. I entered 2011 on a GREAT note, but mostly downhill since. =\


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> I would like to APOLOGIZE FOR MY RANTING over the past few days. I'm sorry for the overload of whining and carrying on. Putting my big-girl panties on and getting on with things. :blush::doh:



There's no need to apologise at all, I wouldn't even call it ranting personally. You're just speaking your mind and that's a good thing to me.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Single here also, but I'm in no particular rush to get into a relationship either. We'll see how things go :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmmm are any of the Single people here interested in another valentines swap??

you know sending a card and small gift and getting one in return  Just asking cause of all the International locals and such I would need to organise it soon like


----------



## MissHoney (Jan 2, 2012)

That sounds fun, Spirit! Count me in.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 2, 2012)

Single and thrilled about it. I love my life as it is and I'm in no rush to change my status. I've got a country to see.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep, still here.

Thinking I might try to change that this year, though.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 2, 2012)

Over the years I've written "single" on these forums more times than I care to admit. Each year I wrote that word with a twinge of sadness and regret.
This year as I write it, I realize that the older I get the less I care about being single. Don't get me wrong...I'd love to find a significant other to fall in love with, spend time with, wake up with, etc, but it's not as important to me to be with someone as it is to just be the person that God intends me to be. As I get older that urgency to find someone diminishes. Maybe since I've kind of accepted my singleness this will be the year I get surprised by finding that someone special. Either way I am okay with being single.


----------



## Ash (Jan 2, 2012)

Fucking single.


----------



## Magic8 (Jan 2, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Hmmm are any of the Single people here interested in another valentines swap??
> 
> you know sending a card and small gift and getting one in return  Just asking cause of all the International locals and such I would need to organise it soon like



That sounds like a really nice idea


----------



## 0nlnn (Jan 2, 2012)

Welp, my girlfriend dumped me last Thursday, so yeah...I get to start off this year single, just like every year of my life. *sigh* Oh well.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> Hi Mimosa, I understand what you're going through. I don't have any solution for my own situation other than to say I am so grateful for DIMS and the VERY SLOW healing process I'm going through. I've made some HUGE mistakes in the past few years as far as relationships, but thank God I have the people here on DIMS, cause this past week just about knocked me to my knees and put me back to a dark place I don't want to be in. I think if we stand together we will be ok. I'll keep you in my prayers. {HUGS}



Thanks Sweetie. If you need a friend, I am here for ya! Feel free to send me a PM anytime. I don't bite. Sending a big bear hug right back to ya!:happy: You will be in my prayers, sugar. :kiss2:

If I can be honest here, I am also going through a very slow healing process as well from this almost 18 year relationship. My ex was a very controlling husband. His new lover has been a blessing in disguise. ( That slutty bitch is in for a surprise! )

I agree with you, Dimensions folks are pretty awesome. I am thankful to be apart of this group of folks. 

No one is perfect! Everyone has made mistakes. I know I have as well. But God is an artist. He has a way of turning our mistakes into something beautiful if we let him. <3 He loves us all!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jan 3, 2012)

Indeed, checking in. Two disastrous relationships in the previous year....suppose I'm no longer actively looking, learning from my mistakes would be a wonderful change perhaps.....

Would be nice if something were to happen, but, rarely does luck seem to favor me on this front.

Think I'll probably be here for a while. Alas.


----------



## psychdocva (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashley said:


> Fucking single.



 Awww Ash, I love ya girl...Practically have been in lust since I wrote you on POF years ago. But you never wrote back...*sniff*


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 3, 2012)

Technically single, for the moment, but really enjoying the whole three men trying to keep my attention thing.


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 3, 2012)

Forever single.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 3, 2012)

HayleeRose said:


> Forever single.



Me too, HayleeRose. Me too. I follow the Forever Single twitter @forever__single and I feel like they tweet my life sometimes!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 4, 2012)

Considering I'm going into year four of being single..'.guess I'll spend another year or who knows how long kickin it in this thread....


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 4, 2012)

As of now I'm thinking I have about 8 toes in the single line. And its looking very nice there.


----------



## nite_mare (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep.. still single...


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 6, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Considering I'm going into year four of being single..'.guess I'll spend another year or who knows how long kickin it in this thread....



It's year five for me... so, what do I win? LOL!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 6, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> It's year five for me... so, what do I win? LOL!



hmmmm how have either of you been single for so long

Blackhawke I think you travel to much  lol perhaps that is why you are still single?


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 6, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> hmmmm how have either of you been single for so long
> 
> Blackhawke I think you travel to much  lol perhaps that is why you are still single?




Actually in the last 5 years, I spent 2 of it trying to get over this girl that I fell head over heels for and when I thought everything was going well, everything blew up in my face (relationship, job, it was all crumbling around me) and so I had decided that relationships really were not worth the risk anymore. I've done so much with my life since then that I haven't regretted that decision and it only really dawned on me a few days back how long it had been since that time. I'm actually glad it's all behind me now.

Does that mean I want a relationship now? I honestly don't know. On one hand, it would be nice. On the other hand, given my track record with dysfunctional relationships, perhaps it's better for me to leave it alone. I guess I'll see.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 6, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Actually in the last 5 years, I spent 2 of it trying to get over this girl that I fell head over heels for and when I thought everything was going well, everything blew up in my face (relationship, job, it was all crumbling around me) and so I had decided that relationships really were not worth the risk anymore. I've done so much with my life since then that I haven't regretted that decision and it only really dawned on me a few days back how long it had been since that time. I'm actually glad it's all behind me now.
> 
> Does that mean I want a relationship now? I honestly don't know. On one hand, it would be nice. On the other hand, given my track record with dysfunctional relationships, perhaps it's better for me to leave it alone. I guess I'll see.



perhaps you have grown up enough to chose more wisely?

a friend wrote a blog recently on how love seems to create fear in us instead of joyousness 

it should be shared and you will never know how far you have come until you trust yourself enough to live again (well in this sense try another relationship or at least dating)

hugs


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 6, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> perhaps you have grown up enough to chose more wisely?
> 
> a friend wrote a blog recently on how love seems to create fear in us instead of joyousness
> 
> ...



I'd like to think I've grown up a little bit in the last 5 years. Don't know how many of my friends will attest to that though! LOL!!

I do get the fear thing when it comes to love, although I would probably add to it and say that the fear is there during a relationship probably more than the aftermath of a break up... I have observed that a lot of my friends who are in relationships are quite fearful of losing those relationships for the most ridiculous reasons and so most of their decisions are based on fear of the loss rather than the love of that person. 

I couldn't live like that because amongst my own family, fear was the way things were done. Love was and still is highly conditional and everybody stayed afloat in our family by emotionally and psychologically manipulating others using each other's fears and desires for affection. It's one of the reasons why I keep most of my family at arm's length. That is not something I want in my own relationships as an adult.

I guess now I need to figure out what I do want because I have plenty of knowledge about what I don't want.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2012)

After several years of trying to avoid it, it came down to a series of brutally honest, heartfelt discussions after Christmas. We were finally blunt with each other about things, and ironically, being single again (well, separated for now) feels good. For both of us. We're finding that we work much better as friends than we ever did as a couple.

I'm in no hurry for change - we have a lot of things to take care of, but we're going about it as adults, but I know change is there on the horizon. Taking the next steps will be the interesting and scary part, breaking the news to friends and family, plus trying to dissolve and take ownership of 10+ years of life experiences.

2012 is a year of change for me, and I'm very excited (and to a degree, nervous) about the journey ahead.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Breaking News*: I've met a really cute girl online, and for a month or so we've talked online, Facebook and by text messages, and it's been wonderful so far.
She's blonde, chubby and a liberal... pretty much perfect IMO.


----------



## ladle (Jan 8, 2012)

Haven't posted in so long, it may as well be here.


----------



## knightmare870 (Jan 8, 2012)

Throw in my status. Got dumped for no reason and now being dragged through a painful custody battle cause my ex is trying to make me suffer and using our baby boy as a weapon against me. I just miss having someone to wake up to, share meals with, laugh about things with, and the intimancy of it all. Would love to find a woman who wants to settle down, have a baby or two, and not play the games. 24 years old, single father of one, trying to get full custody, works a 3-11 Monday-Friday job, and regulary goes to church on Sundays.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 8, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> I'd like to think I've grown up a little bit in the last 5 years. Don't know how many of my friends will attest to that though! LOL!!
> 
> I do get the fear thing when it comes to love, although I would probably add to it and say that the fear is there during a relationship probably more than the aftermath of a break up... I have observed that a lot of my friends who are in relationships are quite fearful of losing those relationships for the most ridiculous reasons and so most of their decisions are based on fear of the loss rather than the love of that person.
> 
> ...



You know sometimes knowing how you don't want things to be is equally as important

I think it often comes down to open communication and not playing games with each others emotions.

For me I have always believed its the little things that often get taken for granted that are the most important, showing gratitude and treasuring every moment also.

Not saying that if you start dating again you may not have to face challenges and such but it is far better to live and learn than to stand still

well in my humble opinion at any rate.

Fear can be a powerful creator what we fear we often spend time focusing on and therefore create

I often think Love is a huge leap of faith in each other and also comes with a steep learning curve someday's. I would rather love and learn even if at times that can be a painful lesson, than stop living and in years to come wonder what if





Congrats Ivan I am so happy for you!!!


Have been wondering where you got to Ladle


----------



## agnieszka (Jan 8, 2012)

single but off the market (kind of)


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 8, 2012)

ladle said:


> Haven't posted in so long, it may as well be here.



welcome back.


----------



## djudex (Jan 8, 2012)

I Am Singlor, Render Of Relationships!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm technically single, although not really. It's more just that I'm indecisive (or flaky, as one of my guys likes to say).


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 8, 2012)

Recently single. Way to bring in the New Year, right?


----------



## mimosa (Jan 8, 2012)

My best to you. Take your time, my friend. It's gonna get hard for a little while. But I promise, it gets better. Hugs. :happy:





Admiral_Snackbar said:


> After several years of trying to avoid it, it came down to a series of brutally honest, heartfelt discussions after Christmas. We were finally blunt with each other about things, and ironically, being single again (well, separated for now) feels good. For both of us. We're finding that we work much better as friends than we ever did as a couple.
> 
> I'm in no hurry for change - we have a lot of things to take care of, but we're going about it as adults, but I know change is there on the horizon. Taking the next steps will be the interesting and scary part, breaking the news to friends and family, plus trying to dissolve and take ownership of 10+ years of life experiences.
> 
> 2012 is a year of change for me, and I'm very excited (and to a degree, nervous) about the journey ahead.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 9, 2012)

Casual dating at the moment, but nothing serious. Single and looking for the right SSBBW.


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson (Jan 9, 2012)

jesus its been a while since i posted. been single for almost 5 months, it aint a long time but im just really bored being by myself and i miss that kinda bonding. no idea where to look for a girl, and i feel completely out of practice with approaching one. ah well when it happens it happens


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm back to being frustrated about being single.

The problem is that the ones I find attractive will only approach me for sex... And not meet me in public (so I decline) but the ones looking for a relationship are already obviously not compatible with me, and they aren't what I find attractive, either. 

I'm kinda hating 2012 so far. I don't want the year to end that way.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 9, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm back to being frustrated about being single.
> 
> The problem is that the ones I find attractive will only approach me for sex... And not meet me in public (so I decline) but the ones looking for a relationship are already obviously not compatible with me, and they aren't what I find attractive, either.
> 
> I'm kinda hating 2012 so far. I don't want the year to end that way.




Story of my life. Why aren't smart guys into me?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 9, 2012)

aocutiepi said:


> Story of my life. Why aren't smart guys into me?



There's a lack of genuinely smart guys in the world, lol. But yours will come 

I can get with the guys I want... but only sexually... Which won't help me shake off that "groupie" status I acquired in high school.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 9, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm back to being frustrated about being single.
> 
> The problem is that the ones I find attractive will only approach me for sex... And not meet me in public (so I decline) but the ones looking for a relationship are already obviously not compatible with me, and they aren't what I find attractive, either.
> 
> I'm kinda hating 2012 so far. I don't want the year to end that way.



Oh, have you been reading my diary? haha. Story of my life too. Don't know how much comfort it brings you to know that you aren't alone, but I'm right there with you. Personally, I've been through and entire cycle of being sad about how shallow men are>being mad about men>losing respect for men>downright hating men> and now I'm back to thinking that they aren't so bad. I have come through a full man-hating circle. But I swore to myself that I would rather die single then to "just settle" for what I can get.

I am still waiting to see if it pays off or if I should start knitting cat sweaters and drinking vodka for breakfast now.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 10, 2012)

Technically, my significant other and I are together again (I'm giving him a chance to undo some major damage he's done to my faith in him) so I guess I'm not single but I certainly don't feel committed. Right now I would be perfectly happy to be left alone to do my volunteer work and hang out with my dog. I guess I'm just emotionally exhausted.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 11, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> There's a lack of genuinely smart guys in the world, lol. But yours will come
> 
> I can get with the guys I want... but only sexually... Which won't help me shake off that "groupie" status I acquired in high school.



Haha, well... academically inclined guys. 

Seriously, though. Those guys are more than willing to sleep with me... but won't date me. It's SO frustrating.


----------



## penguin (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think there's a lack of smart guys or girls at all, or whatever it is you're interested in. I think people often mistake standards with expectations and lower the wrong one. It's good to have standards, and I don't think we should lower them or settle. But we often have unrealistic expectations about what's out there and what we bring to the table. I know I certainly have them at times. 

I know how it can be suck being single (I broke up with my ex in 2003 and have dated since then, but none of them went anywhere), but I also know how good it can be. Putting your expectations too high is a very dangerous activity. Waiting around for the perfect person to ask you on a date means you'll be sitting around for a while. It's important to get out there and keep living and keep enjoying being _you_. We all have to bring something to the table in a relationship, and it can be very easy to forget that. We tend to focus mostly on what we want in a partner, and not what we have to offer. 

We can also get too caught up in checking all the boxes, and might be passing up wonderful people because they don't have absolutely everything we want. Expecting another person to have everything you want and to be everything just puts a lot of pressure on them, and that's not fair. I think re-evaluating our expectations can make a big difference to the dating experience.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 11, 2012)

penguin said:


> I don't think there's a lack of smart guys or girls at all, or whatever it is you're interested in. I think people often mistake standards with expectations and lower the wrong one. It's good to have standards, and I don't think we should lower them or settle. But we often have unrealistic expectations about what's out there and what we bring to the table. I know I certainly have them at times.
> 
> I know how it can be suck being single (I broke up with my ex in 2003 and have dated since then, but none of them went anywhere), but I also know how good it can be. Putting your expectations too high is a very dangerous activity. Waiting around for the perfect person to ask you on a date means you'll be sitting around for a while. It's important to get out there and keep living and keep enjoying being you. We all have to bring something to the table in a relationship, and it can be very easy to forget that. We tend to focus mostly on what we want in a partner, and not what we have to offer.
> 
> We can also get too caught up in checking all the boxes, and might be passing up wonderful people because they don't have absolutely everything we want. Expecting another person to have everything you want and to be everything just puts a lot of pressure on them, and that's not fair. I think re-evaluating our expectations can make a big difference to the dating experience.



I'm actually okay with being single 95% of the time. I've only been in a relationship for circa two months of my life. I'm used to it. I'm very fulfilled with school and my friends and family. However, my books don't call just to ask how my day is going or cuddle with me at night (though I've fallen asleep next to an organic chemistry book a few times). So that's the only time I wish I weren't single.

I'm going to have a doctorate in about four years, and I want someone who can at least try to keep up with me intellectually. I've lowered that standard at the behest of several people in my life before and were it not for learning from the many times I've done it, I'd rather have not gone through it. 

I've also never dated someone I met in real life. I guess it's a shallow dating pool where I live. I've been doing the online dating thing for about four years, the land where tick box checks can get sussed out much more quickly than in person. I've dated tall men, men shorter than me (and I'm 5'6"), men of different religious backgrounds, different races, different education history, fat men, skinny men, republicans, democrats... Learning from this, the only tick box I have to check is intellect, an interest in learning for learning's sake, specifically. Bring on the chubby 5'4" atheist guy who actually puts down books in the "likes to read" section. 

Sure, I have preferences like everyone else on these boards, the topic of preferences is done to death here. But at the end of the day, I carry no other standard (aside from realistic ones like getting treated well by him and that he isn't into shady dealings).

I thought I'd explain myself, penguin. I agree with what you said (and tried to rep you for it but need to spread around some love) about having so many tick boxes that _no human on Earth _can live up to what you're looking for. You're bound to keep getting disappointed by mere mortals if that's the case. And I only pity the people who set themselves up for that kind of failure if they haven't been told by someone that they're being just a little bit naive. Otherwise, we need posts and explanations like yours to wipe the fairy tale stars out of some eyes. We can't always get "Prince Charming" with every little detail our perfect ideal... but we can get "Lord Sort-of-Charming" whose particular brand of sort-of charming becomes quite endearing after spending some quality time with him. 

I just wanted to state that I don't think I have that problem. In case anyone thought I did. In a land where so many people pursue dating like a laundry list of requirements, I get told I'm picky on a regular basis for having one real standard.

The good news is, I'm actually talking to someone right now and he's so intelligent it's kind of intimidating... and HOT. Maybe I'll be checking out of here soon to get some good, good nerd love.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 12, 2012)

Checking in for 2012.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 12, 2012)

Goodbye single thread.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yay!!!



I'm checking in here for the first time in 2012...


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 12, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm checking in here for the first time in 2012...



Does this mean that you weren't single until now or that you just didn't get around to checking in until now?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 12, 2012)

Nervous and excited..... I might be leaving this thread!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 12, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Goodbye single thread.



woo hoo congratulations Ivan may your stay away be a very very long one or permanent


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 12, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Goodbye single thread.



Woohoo! Congrats Ivan


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 12, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Goodbye single thread.



Happy for you babe!!! Hope she deserves you!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Does this mean that you weren't single until now or that you just didn't get around to checking in until now?


Didn't get around to it.. lol



succubus_dxb said:


> Nervous and excited..... I might be leaving this thread!



Spill!!! PM


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 12, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> Nervous and excited..... I might be leaving this thread!



I missed this first read through congrats gl  hope the same as you said for Ivan that they are worthy of you!!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm keeping one foot in this thread. The other is planted in kinda sorta coupledom.


----------



## imfree (Jan 12, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Goodbye single thread.



Woo-hoo!!! Congratulations, kind sir!!!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 12, 2012)

Annnnnnnnnnnd I'm back.

Ready to enjoy the singledom.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Say what?? Sorry to hear that Mishty! Time for some fun though... am I right??? lol


----------



## Mishty (Jan 12, 2012)

YES, you're very right! Time for some fun!


----------



## shinyapple (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know if I've checked in on past threads, but yep. I'm here.


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry... been busy this year.

Single.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello beautiful people.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 14, 2012)

Checking in, but interested in someone who seems to be interested on me.... only one date so far, but regular phone/text conversations... I'm cautiously optimistic. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 14, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> Nervous and excited..... I might be leaving this thread!



Fingers and toes crossed for you, honey!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> Nervous and excited..... I might be leaving this thread!


Best of luck to you!!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2012)

Single. 
[ten characters]


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm still here anyone wants me let me know I warn you I bite


----------



## aztecprinc3ss (Jan 15, 2012)

SINGLE (check)


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 15, 2012)

Single.....but lining up a few dates just in case, haha!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm single but I'm pretty Okay with it. Except sometimes, but those pass. I'm not really into lamenting over it.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 15, 2012)

You ladies are all so lovely! Who knows- it might be a flash in the pan like most of my 'romances', but we'll see!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 15, 2012)

Jealous, possessive, bad boys wanna be my boyfriend lately. So I am a* happy* single lady. :bow::bounce:

I will continue to enjoy my life. Someday maybe a sweet, nerdy horny, nice guy will enter my life. :wubu:

Song for the bad boys....

http://youtu.be/yMq5dLOjl5A


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 15, 2012)

Nevermind. I'm back/never left. Story of my life :/


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 15, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> Nevermind. I'm back/never left. Story of my life :/


His loss. Seriously.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 16, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> His loss. Seriously.



Thank you, you gorgeous woman you


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> Nevermind. I'm back/never left. Story of my life :/



awww hugs sorry to hear that


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> Nevermind. I'm back/never left. Story of my life :/


All the GORGEOUS Aussie babes here. I don't get it. I'm thinking a LOT of men from Oz are crazy or blind.


----------



## big_lad27 (Jan 18, 2012)

Still around and still single


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 18, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> Nevermind. I'm back/never left. Story of my life :/




Well, it's his loss... and by loss I do mean he's a loser.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2012)

with the rate I have been getting hit on lately who knows I may get to leave this thread


----------



## mimosa (Jan 19, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> with the rate I have been getting hit on lately who knows I may get to leave this thread



I think that's wonderful. Don't bogart all the flirts, spiritangel. Send one my way! LOL


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2012)

mimosa said:


> I think that's wonderful. Don't bogart all the flirts, spiritangel. Send one my way! LOL



Uuuuhm...er...well...I could send 1 Hug Deluxe your way.:happy:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 19, 2012)

The man-child showed back up tonight. The last time I told him he was floating through life, he disappeared for three years. This time, it was only four days.

Course he's got way more competition this time, what with Bieber Hair still hanging around (even if we've agreed to just be FWBs).


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm single, but 'with' someone, and frustrated as ever.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 20, 2012)

mimosa said:


> I think that's wonderful. Don't bogart all the flirts, spiritangel. Send one my way! LOL



Hmm would you like the german composer or the guy who blew it by sending penis shots? lol

hugs erm they are oddly enough mostly aussie ones or I would dear heart


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Checking in, but interested in someone who seems to be interested on me.... only one date so far, but regular phone/text conversations... I'm cautiously optimistic. :happy:


Date #2 is Sunday.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 20, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Date #2 is Sunday.



Good Luck Sweetheart!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck BBM!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 20, 2012)

I am pitching a tent, starting a campfire, and making s'mores. I am permanently moving in on this thread.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> I am pitching a tent, starting a campfire, and making s'mores. I am permanently moving in on this thread.



OOhhhhhh I love s'mores....:: drags her uber-cool and comfy camping chair over and sits down:: ...I think I will be here awhile too...I brought a crate of wine :: giggles ::


----------



## imfree (Jan 20, 2012)

Still broadcasting my singledom in 4 states on FM and world-wide by streaming audio! Check out the link to my station in You Tube!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, if I go along with someone else's wishful thinking I'm not here...but reality is clear...this is where I belong. BTW, I'll bring the Kahlua and hot chocolate to go with them yummy smores.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 20, 2012)

You know...after some rather unexpected developments....without wanting to jinx myself...I think I shall be leaving this thread fairly soon. :wubu:


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 20, 2012)

Single, and currently embracing my inner pedantic bitch.


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 20, 2012)

Single but not REALLY too worried about it at the moment.

Can't remember if it's been one full year or two or somewhere in between but the last one didn't especially leave me feeling like rushing on to the next


----------



## imfree (Jan 20, 2012)

imfree said:


> The FCC field people are all out getting blitzed tonight and they won't even know I went ON-AIR before the license becomes valid at 00:00hrs, 1/1/2012!!!
> 
> There, I should be on in TN, North AL, North GA, and south KY, by RF and worldwide by streaming audio on www.wiss.com.audiostream!
> 
> Well I'm Still Single, might as well broadcast it.:doh:



We play this one every hour, on the hour (link changed)!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2012)

Um... date #2 was really, really nice. :blush:

Not THAT nice, before you get the wrong idea.


----------



## Dolce (Jan 22, 2012)

Single. It is what it is. Although I can happily say that I am finally ready and emotionally mature enough for a serious intimate relationship. It's been a long road and sometimes I really have to do a #facepalm when I think about just how much of my twenties have been spent all cooped up but I look forward to the rest of what life has to offer. I've been dating around, but still haven't found the one. I am just really grateful for all the guys that have asked me out on second dates even though I was super nervous on the first. Damn, I feel like a virgin!


----------



## Franklyn (Jan 22, 2012)

Single, but cool with it for right now... Me at the bar the other day, hangin' out with friends! 

View attachment A.jpg


----------



## Franklyn (Jan 22, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um... date #2 was really, really nice. :blush:
> 
> Not THAT nice, before you get the wrong idea.



Here's to hoping that date #3 is just as nice


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 23, 2012)

Checking in on this one! But hoping it changes this year!


----------



## imfree (Jan 23, 2012)

imfree said:


> We play this one every hour, on the hour (link changed)!


Another song has been added to the WISS playlist.


----------



## Twilley (Jan 24, 2012)

this is the first winter I've been single in a few years, not to mention being away from my friends. I'd forgotten just how much this sucks ._.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 24, 2012)

Twilley said:


> this is the first winter I've been single in a few years, not to mention being away from my friends. I'd forgotten just how much this sucks ._.



Care to join Lovelyone, Sweetie and myself... - we have s'mores, wine, and I do believe some Kahlua and hot chocolate....comradery makes the time go by easier perhaps?


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jan 24, 2012)

Single and looking in the city of Chicago. Unfortunately, this city isn't exactly ripe with ladies on sites like these, but still yet, need to keep a good head about me. But if any ladies in the city of Chicago are interested and want to hang out or get a drink, I know plenty of places around the UIC campus.


----------



## Twilley (Jan 24, 2012)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Care to join Lovelyone, Sweetie and myself... - we have s'mores, wine, and I do believe some Kahlua and hot chocolate....comradery makes the time go by easier perhaps?



If I were in your neck of the woods, absolutely


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 24, 2012)

And so begins another year of being single, its nice to see all the company here, but not so great either I thought that many of you would not be returning to the list in this year, a lot of great people in this forum... well here's to thinking positive and getting off of this list in 2012 lol have a great year everyone


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 24, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> And so begins another year of being single, its nice to see all the company here, but not so great either I thought that many of you would not be returning to the list in this year, a lot of great people in this forum... well here's to thinking positive and getting off of this list in 2012 lol have a great year everyone



I am sure this thread will be a hive of activity of commings and goings this year it will be exciting and heart stopping to watch the action, hopefully not always from the wings


----------



## metabliss (Jan 24, 2012)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Care to join Lovelyone, Sweetie and myself... - we have s'mores, wine, and I do believe some Kahlua and hot chocolate....comradery makes the time go by easier perhaps?



I'll join. This outta be an interesting show


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 24, 2012)

I wish I was one of the ones going this year. lol.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 24, 2012)

Twilley said:


> If I were in your neck of the woods, absolutely



Welllllll....since this is you know, online...everyone is eligible...but, I get it...totally. I get so tired of having no one to do things with or hang out with...or have sex with ..hehehehe



metabliss said:


> I'll join. This outta be an interesting show



Welcome to our small, but sassy and eclectic group. And yes...with enough alcohol anything is possible...lol


----------



## lottapounds (Jan 24, 2012)

I kind of like being single. I can scratch myself anywhere and don't have to share my bed and nobody bothers me to get a brazilian wax. Life is good.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll bring the baileys and marshmellows to the singles campfire.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jan 24, 2012)

Single (again)


----------



## Oirish (Jan 24, 2012)

Yesterday genuinely sucked a dozen goats. Started my day off by seeing that an ex I still care for is engaged. Then a girl I've known since I was 5 was coming out to see me. We've been talking a lot lately and things would progress this weekend. Nope. She arrived with another old friend from elementary...and they're dating. Swell. Wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't. For the fact he is completely opposite to her in all capacities relating to class, intellect, and drive. Fun fact-both girls have the same name. Weird day.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oirish said:


> Yesterday genuinely sucked a dozen goats. Started my day off by seeing that an ex I still care for is engaged. Then a girl I've known since I was 5 was coming out to see me. We've been talking a lot lately and things would progress this weekend. Nope. She arrived with another old friend from elementary...and they're dating. Swell. Wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't. For the fact he is completely opposite to her in all capacities relating to class, intellect, and drive. Fun fact-both girls have the same name. Weird day.



Oh that does suck goats!! I have been there...more than once...ugh. I'm sorry.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2012)

imfree said:


> Another song has been added to the WISS playlist.



Here's another one!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2012)

(starts making a s'more)

Still single. Always have been. I need cuddles. And kisses.


----------



## Alicatt (Jan 26, 2012)

Single here. I was ok with it for a long while, here lately not so much. Partly the biological clock ticking loudly in my ears...mostly not liking the emptiness of loneliness. 

Here's to finding love in 2012!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely been feeling the sting of single-ness more than usual the last week or so....and realizing it's not that far off until Valentine's Day (despite my own general lack of care in either direction) sorta just makes it sting that little bit more.....ah well.

Won't be checking out anytime soon, I suspect.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 26, 2012)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Definitely been feeling the sting of single-ness more than usual the last week or so....and realizing it's not that far off until Valentine's Day (despite my own general lack of care in either direction) sorta just makes it sting that little bit more.....ah well.
> 
> Won't be checking out anytime soon, I suspect.



which reminds me of a thread I need to start

lots of squishy hugs


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 26, 2012)

One foot in, one foot out.
I'm gonna be standing that way for a long time.
But it's progress.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 30, 2012)

I realize I forgot to check in here so...here I am. And maybe it's pessimistic of me and I know it's only a month in, but I feel like 2012 is not going to be my year for love so I'll be here a while. Actually I don't even think a relationship is what I want or need right now because I really need to focus on myself hardcore this year...but still it's nice to have someone 'there' at the end of the day.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 30, 2012)

Started the year taken, now I'm not taken.... Lets see where 2012 takes me!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 30, 2012)

Pulls up a comfy chair, passes around the snacks and pops in a DVD looks like I will be staying in this thread for the forseeable future.


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 30, 2012)

Its ok I can keep ya company...so what we watching anyway LOL


----------



## mccormick (Jan 30, 2012)

Single and looking.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 31, 2012)

mccormick said:


> Single and looking.



Move to Melbourne and i'll snatch you right up :eat1:


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 31, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> Move to Melbourne and i'll snatch you right up :eat1:



Word!!

:kiss2:


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking for help or scissors to cut away from this thread LOL... not that I don't enjoy the company cause I do but I wish we had no need for this thread... wish everyone could find love to go with their happiness... as always good luck in finding the right sock for your shoe LOL


----------



## penguin (Jan 31, 2012)

What do you think you've learnt about yourself while single, that you wouldn't have/didn't learn while in a relationship? I think being single is a great time to get to know yourself again, and taking a break between relationships lets you rebuild your relationship with you. A friend of mine is a serial monogamist, she rushes from relationship to relationship and has done this for almost 20 years now. I don't think she has any idea of who she is when she's single, and she's certainly not happy with herself.

I learnt to love myself more when I was single than when I was with my ex. I was able to appreciate all of me, physically and emotionally, in ways that he was never able to.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 31, 2012)

I want to date and meet people and put myself out there a bit more, but thats too much damn work and Im lazy.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 1, 2012)

As of today, I am single. *sighs*


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 1, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> As of today, I am single. *sighs*



Hugs very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2012)

It's okay. Michele and I are still friends.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 3, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> It's okay. Michele and I are still friends.



Well, that's good, bro. At least you're still in each other's lives. That's what important.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm still single...

Weirdos welcome and bring lots of clutter


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 4, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I'm still single...
> 
> Weirdos welcome and bring lots of clutter



Be my bit on the side this Valentines? :wubu:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 4, 2012)

penguin said:


> What do you think you've learnt about yourself while single, that you wouldn't have/didn't learn while in a relationship? I think being single is a great time to get to know yourself again, and taking a break between relationships lets you rebuild your relationship with you. A friend of mine is a serial monogamist, she rushes from relationship to relationship and has done this for almost 20 years now. I don't think she has any idea of who she is when she's single, and she's certainly not happy with herself.
> 
> I learnt to love myself more when I was single than when I was with my ex. I was able to appreciate all of me, physically and emotionally, in ways that he was never able to.



I have a friend like that too Penguin, she was totally uncomfortable with herself when she was single and generally didn't stay single for very long when she was. She had quite low self-esteem and moved from deadshit to deadshit and I'm still convinced it was dumb luck that she eventually found a good guy who isn't a deadshit. It still has taken her a while to rebuild her self confidence even though she has been married to the good guy for some years now.


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 4, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I'm still single...
> 
> Weirdos welcome and bring lots of clutter



You had to be across the pond.... Im throwing a Forever Alone party Feb 14th


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 4, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> You had to be across the pond.... Im throwing a Forever Alone party Feb 14th


You had to be in Texas. I am throwing a Forever alone party, with cupcakes.


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> You had to be in Texas. I am throwing a Forever alone party, with cupcakes.



one upper eh? well im going to have a balloon. Just one balloon


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> You had to be in Texas. I am throwing a Forever alone party, with cupcakes.



I ignore Feb 14th... because my birthday is on the 16th and that's more important! LOL!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 7, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> You had to be across the pond.... Im throwing a Forever Alone party Feb 14th



I hope this party includes plenty of clutter and it's a good thing I am far otherwise you wouldn't be throwing an alone party.....oh wait maybe that's a bad thing...


----------



## LifeTraveller (Feb 7, 2012)

Having been single for a bit over 2 years now. . I'm still not sure exactly where I want to go, or what I want to do. . 

Yet at this time I'm not sure if I'm up for a "relationship"! I know that might sound crazy, but I think I'm going to do some things I would not have been able to do had my situation been different. 

I'm considering doing a "southern east coast" tour, sometime in March. . Maybe the Carolinas, Virginia, drop down through Georgia, maybe into part of Florida, and then back up through the "old" south. .Maybe some Alabama, or Mississippi, up into Tennessee, Kentucky . . just wherever the map, or the GPS takes me. . I don't have to be anywhere in particular.. I'm open to suggestions on where the best "vista's" are. . 

I'm probably going to go via motorcycle, although if I do that I may wait until later in spring or early summer. . I've become a bit of a "fair weather" rider. 

I also hope to attend a "bash" this coming year at some point. . time will tell but it's something I would like to do. Unless it turns out the Mayans are right! lol


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 7, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I hope this party includes plenty of clutter and it's a good thing I am far otherwise you wouldn't be throwing an alone party.....oh wait maybe that's a bad thing...



......... You tried, I'll give you that.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 7, 2012)

Should I be sad because I'm single on V-Day? Oh heck no. It ROCKS! I don't have to deal with relationship bullshit! 

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:

Don't get me wrong, I do desire a loving relationship in the future. But I love me! :wubu: 
Guess what? I'm still getting spoiled in a very sexy way for Valentine's Day because I'm a sweet and special lady. 

*YOU* decide you are special too. Why should you wait for someone else to spoil you? Do something nice for yourself. It doesn't have to cost anything. 

I love you all. Don't forget to love yourself. So be very sweet to yourself this Valentine's day. :kiss2:


----------



## penguin (Feb 8, 2012)

My daughter was asking about Valentine's Day and what I was getting her. All she knew about it was that it was a day for presents. I think she'll be disappointed when she finds out it's not like Christmas, but I'll get her a little something all the same. I told her she'll have to make me a card too, and she said as long as I tell her how to spell everything she will. Knowing her, she'll want to write something like "Dear Mama, I love your bottom", because that's something she tells me a lot


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh shit, Vamlumtime's Day approaches. Good thing I'm unattached.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 8, 2012)

penguin said:


> Knowing her, she'll want to write something like "Dear Mama, I love your bottom", because that's something she tells me a lot



LOL, My son says things like this to me as well.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Feb 8, 2012)

Not being officially attached on Valentine's Day just means the candy is mine, all mine!


----------



## penguin (Feb 8, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Not being officially attached on Valentine's Day just means the candy is mine, all mine!



We don't get much here that's just for Valentine's Day, but the Easter chocolates are out now. I might treat myself to some of those :eat2:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 9, 2012)

penguin said:


> We don't get much here that's just for Valentine's Day, but the Easter chocolates are out now. I might treat myself to some of those :eat2:



Easter Chocolates are out already? Holy shit that's quick, February only just started!


----------



## penguin (Feb 9, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Easter Chocolates are out already? Holy shit that's quick, February only just started!



Yeah, I noticed them last week.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 10, 2012)

Why is it single feels worse at Valentines? Its not like its a real holiday lol, I would rather have constant love and affection 365 days a year then some generic gifts and chocolates once a year lol... I think being single to long has made me a cynic, not good ...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Why is it single feels worse at Valentines? Its not like its a real holiday lol, I would rather have constant love and affection 365 days a year then some generic gifts and chocolates once a year lol... I think being single to long has made me a cynic, not good ...



You'll find somebody. Make 2012 YOUR year.


----------



## penguin (Feb 10, 2012)

Treat yourself to some Valentine's treats. Remind yourself that you love you and that you're fabulous.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 10, 2012)

I had an early Valentine's, lol. Sooo much chocolate at the hospital today... I think I'm good for at least another 6 months. I almost got sick, even.

While it would be nice to be officially taken for once on V-Day... I'll live. Halfway there is good enough, even if it's basically settling.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 10, 2012)

omg I so goofed on the vday swap thingy  what about a singles day swap instead we will create our own day??????

anyone interested seeing as I totally forgot about posting the v day swap???


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 10, 2012)

penguin said:


> We don't get much here that's just for Valentine's Day, but the Easter chocolates are out now. I might treat myself to some of those :eat2:



woolies has lindt boxes for $6 the ones that are usually double that JUST FYI


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash (Feb 11, 2012)

Single this year, as I always have been. I've been making an effort to change this, signing up and talking to people on every dating website known to man in addition to trying to get to know people in real life, and over the last month or so, I seriously believed things were about to change--meeting this one woman I felt strongly for and all--but then things fell apart. Oh well; hopefully I'll find love in 2012.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 12, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Why is it single feels worse at Valentines? Its not like its a real holiday lol, I would rather have constant love and affection 365 days a year then some generic gifts and chocolates once a year lol... I think being single to long has made me a cynic, not good ...



You want cynic, how's this?

Valentines day is designed to make people feel worse about themselves just like every holiday where you have to buy something for someone. Because the basic premise of any holiday where you are required to spend money is that you can alleviate your fears of being alone by wasting your money.

It's not money that makes the world go around, it's fear.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 13, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> You want cynic, how's this?
> 
> Valentines day is designed to make people feel worse about themselves just like every holiday where you have to buy something for someone. Because the basic premise of any holiday where you are required to spend money is that you can alleviate your fears of being alone by wasting your money.
> 
> It's not money that makes the world go around, it's fear.



Well said, amigo....well said. :bow: And FUDGE.......I couldn't rep you. Can someone please be a doll and rep this gentleman. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## imfree (Feb 13, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Well said, amigo....well said. :bow: And FUDGE.......I couldn't rep you. Can someone please be a doll and rep this gentleman.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Grand Illusion Rep to the Gentleman! The Grand Illusion is that (fear-driven) spending of money can make you pretty, loved, thin, accepted, healthy, or happy.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 13, 2012)

So I am asking if there is anyone that would like a phone call, Web Cam Call on Skype or Yahoo, Please send me a private message. I want to send you my love on Valentine's day. :wubu:

This is a friendly call, okay. Please don't get it twisted.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 14, 2012)

Single. Not so pessimistic about Valentines, but suddenly a huge opportunity presented itself. I am definitely taking a chance. 
So I have high hopes for the future.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got a Valentines text from a girl I hadn't seen for over a year until last Saturday when I ran into her in a shopping mall and she spotted me. Later that night I spoke to her on the phone and she suggested that we meet up for lunch on Saturday since she couldn't come to my birthday dinner on Friday.


Taking all of this with a grain of salt though, I don't trust game players and my little voice is telling me to be careful with her.


----------



## imfree (Feb 14, 2012)

mimosa said:


> So I am asking if there is anyone that would like a phone call, Web Cam Call on Skype or Yahoo, Please send me a private message. I want to send you my love on Valentine's day. :wubu:
> 
> This is a friendly call, okay. Please don't get it twisted.



Thank you, Mimosa, for a divinely inspired Valentines Blessing that was beautifully executed, a phone call that I'll cherish for years!:happy:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 14, 2012)

imfree said:


> Thank you, Mimosa, for a divinely inspired Valentines Blessing that was beautifully executed, a phone call that I'll cherish for years!:happy:



I think that you made my day more than I did to you. It was a real pleasure speaking to you, my friend. God bless you today and always. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Feb 14, 2012)

mimosa said:


> I think that you made my day more than I did to you. It was a real pleasure speaking to you, my friend. God bless you today and always. :bow:



Friends!!! Win/Win, we're even! God bless you. Praise Him for the winning blessings. :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 14, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Just got a Valentines text from a girl I hadn't seen for over a year until last Saturday when I ran into her in a shopping mall and she spotted me. Later that night I spoke to her on the phone and she suggested that we meet up for lunch on Saturday since she couldn't come to my birthday dinner on Friday.
> 
> 
> Taking all of this with a grain of salt though, I don't trust game players and my little voice is telling me to be careful with her.



Yes, if your heart is saying be careful...listen! Hugs. My best wishes to you.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 14, 2012)

imfree said:


> Friends!!! Win/Win, we're even! God bless you. Praise Him for the winning blessings. :happy:



Hugs, sweet friend. xox


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hey* 

:blink:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 14, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> *Hey*
> 
> :blink:




hello


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 16, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Yes, if your heart is saying be careful...listen! Hugs. My best wishes to you.




Thanks Mimi


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Just got a Valentines text from a girl I hadn't seen for over a year until last Saturday when I ran into her in a shopping mall and she spotted me. Later that night I spoke to her on the phone and she suggested that we meet up for lunch on Saturday since she couldn't come to my birthday dinner on Friday.
> 
> 
> Taking all of this with a grain of salt though, I don't trust game players and my little voice is telling me to be careful with her.



Always trust the inner voice, it is rarely wrong

but then again maybe it is fear talking??


Think I need someone to cook for I just made way way to many bacon, sour cream and cheese scones not to mention the nana bread ....


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Feb 17, 2012)

After a truly remarkable chance meeting on the internets, I'm checking out folks. Hopefully for a very long time. Wish me luck.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 18, 2012)

Me. I'm single. Forever and Always, seems like.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2012)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> After a truly remarkable chance meeting on the internets, I'm checking out folks. Hopefully for a very long time. Wish me luck.



so happy and excited for you much luck may the love last, and keep growing stronger day by day


----------



## Oirish (Feb 19, 2012)

Alright. Time for me to be more positive! I'm off graveyard shift and working days with time enough to go out now  
Anybody in Las Vegas or planning to visit???


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oirish said:


> Alright. Time for me to be more positive! I'm off graveyard shift and working days with time enough to go out now
> Anybody in Las Vegas or planning to visit???



I'm probably coming down for my birthday in September. Vegas and I like each other.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 20, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Always trust the inner voice, it is rarely wrong
> 
> but then again maybe it is fear talking??
> 
> ...



I'll be right over.  lol ( I know you were thinking more of a guy. But I'm here for your overcooking services.)


----------



## Mishty (Feb 21, 2012)

............

:really sad:

ugh


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Feb 21, 2012)

Mishty said:


> ............
> 
> :really sad:
> 
> ugh



cheer up, pretty. 

need a hug?


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 21, 2012)

mimosa said:


> I'll be right over.  lol ( I know you were thinking more of a guy. But I'm here for your overcooking services.)



Mimi I would cook with and for you any day of the week


----------



## danbsc29630 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey I'm here!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG I have a lunch Date next week :O well two but one is Kyles and rory so thats not a date date. But a real date scary thought actually but yay a date


----------



## supersizebbw (Feb 21, 2012)

i'm still single *sigh*...


----------



## mimosa (Feb 24, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Mimi I would cook with and for you any day of the week



You had me at cook with you...:bow:

If you tell me you wash dishes, I will propose with a big diamond ring. :smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 24, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> OMG I have a lunch Date next week :O well two but one is Kyles and rory so thats not a date date. But a real date scary thought actually but yay a date



Good luck on your date! I say....have lots of fun no matter what. Hugs.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 24, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Always trust the inner voice, it is rarely wrong
> 
> but then again maybe it is fear talking??
> 
> ...



I'd love to try those!


----------



## Angel (Feb 25, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> I just made way way to many bacon, sour cream and cheese scones



Would those scones be like what we call biscuits here in America?
(and not the English biscuits we know as cookies here... LOL)

I was reading the Australian recipe for pumpkin scones last week. Before I started reading the instructions I was thinking it was going to be a recipe for what we call shortbread here. (a cookie type of dessert that is cut into triangles) Instead it was a recipe for spoon dropped pumpkin biscuits, but I still want to try making them!

Please share your recipe for bacon, sour cream, and cheese scones!


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread is taking me back to memories of my childhood of having scones with clotted cream back when I lived in the U.K. .... YUM!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm checking in...


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 26, 2012)

mimosa said:


> You had me at cook with you...:bow:
> 
> If you tell me you wash dishes, I will propose with a big diamond ring. :smitten:



I will wipe up and put them away I hate washing dishes sorry Mimi can't have everything guess no diamond ring for me



mimosa said:


> Good luck on your date! I say....have lots of fun no matter what. Hugs.



yeah not sure its gonna happen atm. Will see 



Mathias said:


> I'd love to try those!



aww hugs matty maybe one day



Angel said:


> Would those scones be like what we call biscuits here in America?
> (and not the English biscuits we know as cookies here... LOL)
> 
> I was reading the Australian recipe for pumpkin scones last week. Before I started reading the instructions I was thinking it was going to be a recipe for what we call shortbread here. (a cookie type of dessert that is cut into triangles) Instead it was a recipe for spoon dropped pumpkin biscuits, but I still want to try making them!
> ...



I will when I actually make another batch I did not measure everything and it made ooodles

You know I think they are more like what you call biscuits, but also somewhat different. I remember seeing martha make biscuit and thinking it was a lot like a cross between a scone and dumpling type mix.

So many variations, drop scones are different again, you should be able to find a pumpkin scone recipe that is more of a dough that you roll out and cut as well as the drop ones. 

You can do a lot with scone dough from sweet to savoury, one of my fav things to do is make a plain scone dough with wholemeal flower, roll it out onto cling wrap or baking paper, cover it with tomato paste and mixed herbs, roll it up slice it and bake it into pinwheel type things is yumm.

Have fun baking


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 26, 2012)

I suppose it's a good thing that I'm single, as i'm moving countries


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 26, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> I suppose it's a good thing that I'm single, as i'm moving countries



haha I am betting you meet someone before you move that makes you think why now isn't that always the way

plus your moving to places where fa's are definately thicker on the ground gl with the move

sniff but do you really have to leave oz?


----------



## ssbbwlover89 (Feb 26, 2012)

Still single and lonely up here in northern Ohio. Doesn't seem like anyone lives around this area at all. lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 26, 2012)

Still technically single. One foot in, one foot on the line. Bah.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 27, 2012)

Date Cancelled guy totally flipped out on me and decided he couldnt risk being played as I might not be genuine or who I say I am this comes after reading my blog and talking to me and such and telling me how amazingly and refreshingly honest I am 

one has to laugh as his actions speak far more of a player than mine ever will this all started because he went on a date on the weekend with someone who wasnt who they said they were......................................

looks like my feet are firmly planted in this thread.

Hands out home made choc chip cookies and looks for a good movie to watch hmmm Tomb Raider? Star Wars? something non mushy I think


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 29, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Date Cancelled guy totally flipped out on me and decided he couldnt risk being played as I might not be genuine or who I say I am this comes after reading my blog and talking to me and such and telling me how amazingly and refreshingly honest I am
> 
> one has to laugh as his actions speak far more of a player than mine ever will this all started because he went on a date on the weekend with someone who wasnt who they said they were......................................
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that, but if he can't tell you're clearly honest and genuine about everything you say and feel then it's his loss. *hugs*


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 29, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, but if he can't tell you're clearly honest and genuine about everything you say and feel then it's his loss. *hugs*



thanks Rick

his loss  I am a good catch (bar the housework thing lol) so one less frog on the list 

till then my feet are definately well and truly planted in this thread 

so what shall we all do?


----------



## pegz (Feb 29, 2012)

So single... So here... holds hand out for a chocolate chip cookie :eat2:


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't talked to a girl that I'm not related to in over a month. Scratch that.... Waitresses...

EDIT: Saying thank you to female bus drivers.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 1, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I haven't talked to a girl that I'm not related to in over a month. Scratch that.... Waitresses...
> 
> EDIT: Saying thank you to female bus drivers.



Yay for job interviews and bus drivers! Female contact!


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL we don't have any bus drivers here... I am thankful for work, family and all of you cause those are the people that I talk to... not that I wouldn't talk to other people but they don't wanna talk to me, oh well chalk it up to their loss right


----------



## aocutiepi (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a date tomorrow! :shocked:


----------



## mimosa (Mar 2, 2012)

aocutiepi said:


> I have a date tomorrow! :shocked:



The best of luck.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 2, 2012)

I now have both feet planted firmly back inside the door of this Singles area.

Yeah... couldn't stand the limbo, and doesn't help that someone else showed their face lately, either.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 2, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> haha I am betting you meet someone before you move that makes you think why now isn't that always the way
> 
> plus your moving to places where fa's are definately thicker on the ground gl with the move
> 
> sniff but do you really have to leave oz?




Actually, i really do have to leave Australia - I'm not allowed to stay here. I don't have a visa


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 3, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> Actually, i really do have to leave Australia - I'm not allowed to stay here. I don't have a visa



Can you get a student one?? What about your family in Perth?? (Sister?)

(I'm excited for you though... moving can be fun)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 4, 2012)

& back to being fully single again. Fantastic.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 4, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Can you get a student one?? What about your family in Perth?? (Sister?)
> 
> (I'm excited for you though... moving can be fun)



I'm not going to uni anymore, so no student visa (it's $22,000 a year as an international student) - and my sister isn't a resident!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 5, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm not going to uni anymore, so no student visa (it's $22,000 a year as an international student) - and my sister isn't a resident!



Thats such a ridiculous price... I don't know why I offered suggestions as if you hadn't considered everything before.. Lol 

Have you decided where to move to?







And to keep the post relevant to the thread... I'm single guys!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 5, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Thats such a ridiculous price... I don't know why I offered suggestions as if you hadn't considered everything before.. Lol
> 
> Have you decided where to move to?
> 
> ...



hahaha, don't worry about it babe. I'm moving to NYC. 

MEN OF NEW YORK CITY - watch out. :eat1:


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 5, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> hahaha, don't worry about it babe. I'm moving to NYC.
> 
> MEN OF NEW YORK CITY - watch out. :eat1:



NEW YORK CITY?!??

Hope it works out with the move!! Been to NYC quite a few times, loved it!


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder are we all single cause we live in the wrong places lol... seems like I have read and said myself that we're single cause there is no one here for us...maybe we should be like the settlers of old and find an uncharted unmarked territory where all the FA's FFA, BBW SSBBW and BHM can all live and exist in Harmony... now what to call our town


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 5, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I wonder are we all single cause we live in the wrong places lol... seems like I have read and said myself that we're single cause there is no one here for us...maybe we should be like the settlers of old and find an uncharted unmarked territory where all the FA's FFA, BBW SSBBW and BHM can all live and exist in Harmony... now what to call our town



Dimsland!

Oh and we need a flag.... no flag, no country


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 7, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I wonder are we all single cause we live in the wrong places lol... seems like I have read and said myself that we're single cause there is no one here for us...maybe we should be like the settlers of old and find an uncharted unmarked territory where all the FA's FFA, BBW SSBBW and BHM can all live and exist in Harmony... now what to call our town



You have no idea how often I hear if only you lived closer, however a move could be afoot this year to a new state so who knows what a new state will bring  one can hope


----------



## Halie (Mar 7, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> You have no idea how often I hear if only you lived closer



I recently had this. It was A-okay when I said I'd travel, though 

Single here, looking for the right person to have good times with and who knows what the future will bring. Like the lovely lady says above, one can hope


----------



## Mystic Rain (Mar 7, 2012)

Hadn't checked in this year yet, but won't need to. :happy: Here's hoping I stay out permanently.


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for checking in and happy to hear you aren't staying... maybe I will be able to say the same by the 2020 singles thread LOL, life is better in your 40's they say , I guess I will stay here to keep the place up and turn off the lights when you all leave for greener pastures, but keep dropping by to see me


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 8, 2012)

Still single as sad as that sounds. I like the idea of a Big person colony. Would be nice to be in a general area where big people are appreciated or at least respected.


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 10, 2012)

<------ Forever single, apparently. 
This is the first year that it's kind of bothered me - probably because my friends are all coupled up and there is a spark of jealousy from me. But, then again, I'm only 21 years old and after many years of feeling like I'm not worthy of loving relationships, maybe I need to keep waiting and working on me before I can put myself out there.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 10, 2012)

I've decided I'm not even going to look anymore. I'm only up for companionship... where we split at the end of the night. Maaaybe a friend with benefits at most. I don't feel I'm in a good place to have a relationship right now and don't feel I have quite enough to offer. Plus, given that I want to move within the next 5 years (more like 2), it makes it that much more difficult to try for long term.

So... time to be a heartbreaker, at most.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 10, 2012)

In a very weird and pretty awesome way, I think i'm kinda checking out from this thread... !


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 11, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> In a very weird and pretty awesome way, I think i'm kinda checking out from this thread... !



Woop Woop!!!





I need to get out there more...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 11, 2012)

Officially checking out. Not sure how long it's going to last.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 12, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> hahaha, don't worry about it babe. I'm moving to NYC.
> 
> MEN OF NEW YORK CITY - watch out. :eat1:


----------



## mimosa (Mar 12, 2012)

Single fat chick attempting to do cartwheels up in this mofo!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Yes, this is the first time I am truly single.....and I AM LOVING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## PandaGeek (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm single. In New Jersey. And awesome.


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Mar 16, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Being single blows donkey balls.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Mar 19, 2012)

Still here. Will be here foreverzzz.


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 20, 2012)

Single as a $1 bill, I'm afraid.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Single as a $1 bill, I'm afraid.



The $1 bill?

So in the future you might lead a revolutionary army, become the first president of a new country and end up on their money?

Cool!!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 21, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> The $1 bill?
> 
> So in the future you might lead a revolutionary army, become the first president of a new country and end up on their money?
> 
> Cool!!



LOL. That's the plan!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> LOL. That's the plan!



Excellent!


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah im single but dgaf bout it tho ... it is what it is


----------



## imfree (Mar 25, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> yeah im single but dgaf bout it tho ... it is what it is



In a word play, pun kinda' sense, that's funny because if you were giving fux, you probably wouldn't be single.:doh:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 25, 2012)

imfree said:


> In a word play, pun kinda' sense, that's funny because if you were giving fux, you probably wouldn't be single.:doh:



What if you have fux to give but nobody wants them?  :doh:

And, yes, even as witty as I am, I am still single.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Mar 25, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> What if you have fux to give but nobody wants them?  :doh:



That should be considered a tragedy, IMHO! Just saying!


----------



## imfree (Mar 25, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> What if you have fux to give but nobody wants them?  :doh:
> 
> And, yes, even as witty as I am, I am still single.



I hear ya' and know the feeling 'cuz no one seems to be attracted to my wit.

:doh:Maybe I'm not that witty, just a smartass. You've always seemed like a nice person to me, so I don't know why you're in the Singles Thread.


----------



## penguin (Mar 25, 2012)

I keep seeing comments like this - you're too pretty/witty/smart/sexy to be single, like only ugly/dull/dumb people should be single. People are single for a multitude of reasons, and reducing it down to whether they're attractive enough or not is something that needs to stop. 

A single person can sit there bemoaning their singlehood, how no one wants them or finds them attractive if they want, but really, that attitude doesn't make anyone more attractive. There's nothing wrong with being single, and I just don't get why so many people act like it's the worst thing possible to happen. I would much rather be single than in a relationship just to be in one. 

It's much better to take the situation into your own hands, instead of sitting there waiting for someone to come and pick you. Are you single because no one is interested in you, or are you single because you haven't found anyone interesting? I haven't met anyone locally that's able to offer what I'm looking, both in what I find desirable in a partner and in a relationship. I'm not going to settle for less than what I want and deserve. 

I've tried bringing up discussions like this before, but it seems people would rather bemoan their status like it was a curse, or illness, or something else to be endured, than to think about it. Being single doesn't have to be a negative experience.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 25, 2012)

penguin said:


> I keep seeing comments like this - you're too pretty/witty/smart/sexy to be single, like only ugly/dull/dumb people should be single. People are single for a multitude of reasons, and reducing it down to whether they're attractive enough or not is something that needs to stop.
> 
> A single person can sit there bemoaning their singlehood, how no one wants them or finds them attractive if they want, but really, that attitude doesn't make anyone more attractive. There's nothing wrong with being single, and I just don't get why so many people act like it's the worst thing possible to happen. I would much rather be single than in a relationship just to be in one.
> 
> ...


Lots and lots of miserable married people, too. It ain't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## penguin (Mar 25, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Lots and lots of miserable married people, too. It ain't all it's cracked up to be.



Too many find someone to not be single with, rather than find someone they're compatible with, whose interests, beliefs and outlooks align with theirs.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm still single, of course. But for once, I'm okay with it. Like, truly okay with it. Sure, it'd be nice to have someone to cuddle with and make out with, etc. But I can see that I am not ready emotionally. Plus, I'm not really interested in the majority of the girls around here, as well.


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 25, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> What if you have fux to give but nobody wants them?  :doh:
> 
> And, yes, even as witty as I am, I am still single.



they dont know what theyre missing then


----------



## omegaseph (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, I'm back on the train for another go 'round... Have been for a while now, in fact, but been holding out hope that things would turn around with my ex (since originally we just broke up because distance was too great and it was getting difficult for us both), so I never really _considered_ myself to be 'single again' until just recently.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> I keep seeing comments like this - you're too pretty/witty/smart/sexy to be single, like only ugly/dull/dumb people should be single. People are single for a multitude of reasons, and reducing it down to whether they're attractive enough or not is something that needs to stop.
> 
> A single person can sit there bemoaning their singlehood, how no one wants them or finds them attractive if they want, but really, that attitude doesn't make anyone more attractive. There's nothing wrong with being single, and I just don't get why so many people act like it's the worst thing possible to happen. I would much rather be single than in a relationship just to be in one.
> 
> ...



Fully agree, penguin. I'm the same way.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm with Penguin and Big, Beautiful Me. I am not going to settle just because I don't like being alone. I like being single. I get out. I date. I run around with friends and flirt with cute boys at bars. I play wing girl to my girlfriends and my gay guy friends (and sometimes even my straight guy friends). 

Given the demographics of Idaho, I'm likely not going to meet my post-graduate degree, 30-something with no kids, Elijah Wood lookalike, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy myself while I'm still in school.

Singleness is what you make of it. It can be an amazing time of self-discovery or a miserable time of wallowing in self-pity.


----------



## imfree (Mar 26, 2012)

Singledom can be a time of great technical accomplishment-Nicola Tesla







*He didn't actually say that, but history shows he really did it.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm back.

We can't make it work, and it hurts so much  


Definitely NOT ready to mingle!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 27, 2012)

Enjoying it  I can sing like Jerry Colonna and not hear complaints  Still basking in the lack of drugs/drunks/drama queens/diamond beggers/gold diggers/mooches/potential borrowers on my doorstep


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 28, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm back.
> 
> We can't make it work, and it hurts so much
> 
> ...



Didn't want to read that Babe!!!


----------



## AussieDude (Mar 28, 2012)

juicyjacqulyn said:


> Checking in



So in the words of dumb and dumber..

Your saying I have a chance!! Haha


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh goodness it's been ages since I've seen that movie lol


----------



## Ms. Soft-n-Sassy (Mar 31, 2012)

I jus found this thread...... WOOOO HOOOOOOOO TO ALL THE BIG CONFIDENT SINGLES OUT THERE!!! :smitten:

Im soft.... Im sassy.... Im new to this site..... Im new to the tampa area (anyone else around??!).... Im single.... Im ready to JIGGLE!! :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Apr 1, 2012)

*View attachment 101658
*
**


----------



## Franklyn (Apr 1, 2012)

Checking in... Getting VERY tired of being in Japan. I've gotta get back to the states...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 1, 2012)

Well... it's a new month, so I thought it was time to do another check in.

100% single this time. Both feet are firmly back inside the room.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 1, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm with Penguin and Big, Beautiful Me. I am not going to settle just because I don't like being alone. I like being single. I get out. I date. I run around with friends and flirt with cute boys at bars. I play wing girl to my girlfriends and my gay guy friends (and sometimes even my straight guy friends).
> 
> Given the demographics of Idaho, I'm likely not going to meet my post-graduate degree, 30-something with no kids, Elijah Wood lookalike, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy myself while I'm still in school.
> 
> Singleness is what you make of it. It can be an amazing time of self-discovery or a miserable time of wallowing in self-pity.




Very intresting take on this. Way too many of my friends marry someone because they just feel the need that they need to be with someone. Then some are just not happy becasue they would rather be with someone else or looking for someone else.. I vote for an amazing time of self discovery.


----------



## Ms. Soft-n-Sassy (Apr 1, 2012)

mimosa said:


> *View attachment 101658
> *
> **



Does this come in pink?? LOL. Luv it!!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 2, 2012)

Ms. Soft-n-Sassy said:


> Does this come in pink?? LOL. Luv it!!


http://www.wanelo.com/men/Dpcted+Apparel+%7C+Chubby+Single+and+Ready+for+a+Pringle+%7C+Online+Store+Powered+by+Storenvy-371577.html
Found it here. But not sure how to buy it.


----------



## Alicatt (Apr 2, 2012)

Checking in again.

http://justalicatt.tumblr.com
http://facebook.com/alicatt


----------



## mimosa (Apr 3, 2012)

I get confused about what I want. I want something good to happen within me first. Its good to be single. 
Then there is the other side of me that craves eros love. To be touched, kissed, ......other lovely things.  The truth is, I don't want to be single for the rest of my life. I would like to get married again to someone that shares a deep love with me. Someone that will I can spoil and that can spoil me in return. xo

Viva el amor!


----------



## lovelocs (Apr 4, 2012)

Single. The light in my heart pretty much burned out.


----------



## J34 (Apr 5, 2012)

imfree said:


> Singledom can be a time of great technical accomplishment-Nicola Tesla
> 
> *He didn't actually say that, but history shows he really did it.



Maybe he was on to something?.. He credits his celibacy and abstaining from relationships with women for helping him reach success in his work.

Btw first time posting here this year, no changes and nothing new to report on


----------



## imfree (Apr 5, 2012)

J34 said:


> Maybe he was on to something?.. He credits his celibacy and abstaining from relationships with women for helping him reach success in his work.
> 
> Btw first time posting here this year, no changes and nothing new to report on



While I do bemoan not having a mate quite a bit, D A Bunny reminded me, in a post, a good while back, that my singledom is an opportunity for higher technical accomplishment. I'm using it as such and some of it even makes it to You Tube.

Yep, I even got to the bottom of surface noise issues in vinyl records!


----------



## penguin (Apr 11, 2012)

I thought I had something that was going somewhere, but it turns out it was all words, no real intent. So, I'm feeling very heartbroken and used, but I'll get over it. I'll also go back to my stance of not looking for anything and being happy being single, once I get over the heartbreak, that is.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 11, 2012)

penguin said:


> I thought I had something that was going somewhere, but it turns out it was all words, no real intent. So, I'm feeling very heartbroken and used, but I'll get over it. I'll also go back to my stance of not looking for anything and being happy being single, once I get over the heartbreak, that is.


I'm so sorry it didn't work out. Hugs.


----------



## Nenona (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, I've been single....6 months now? and previous to that 3-day-long relationship--another 6 months.

It's because where I live has nothing but people who loathe anyone remotely overweight, and I'm instantly judged on my size as someone who's clearly not worth any time.

Well, my AIM and twitter are both the two places I'm easily reachable at--so if anyone is remotely interested in the stuff I tweet about, well, I'm up for conversation.

Mostly I'm saving up money right now to move to a proper city. I'm just not sure -which- city I should move to, Seattle, Austin, Houston--I just know I want it to be a larger one so I have a decent job/friend/dating pool to choose from.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2012)

I was rejected a couple of weeks ago, but honestly it's her loss. I resolved to stop looking for love and just enjoy life. When I do find someone, whoever she is, she'll be the luckiest girl in the world.


----------



## theladypoet (Apr 11, 2012)

Another year and I'm still single- I'm not sure if it's because I'm blazingly sarcastic or because I'm incredibly mouthy. My friends and coworkers love my loud opinionated ways it sure doesn't seem to attract guys.... well, it does attract some guys, but not the kind I'd like to date.

...Not that I've ever let that stop me from looking. Did you know that sweaty muscular guys in tight shorts and tank tops gather in these places call gyms? Worth the $50/month just to watch some of them work out:smitten::eat2: Wait, what were we talking about again?


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 11, 2012)

penguin said:


> I thought I had something that was going somewhere, but it turns out it was all words, no real intent. So, I'm feeling very heartbroken and used, but I'll get over it. I'll also go back to my stance of not looking for anything and being happy being single, once I get over the heartbreak, that is.



lots of squishy hugs it is always hard when you realise the words will not be matched by any action

Remember your Awesomeness and take time to heal


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 11, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I was rejected a couple of weeks ago, but honestly it's her loss. I resolved to stop looking for love and just enjoy life. When I do find someone, whoever she is, she'll be the luckiest girl in the world.



Hugs Matty you know I think the world of you and yes any girl who you are with will be so very lucky to have you!!


----------



## Nenona (Apr 11, 2012)

Well...I thought I did post, but apparently I didn't.

I'm single, have been for a while--although I plan on saving up and moving to a decent city--a real one, like Austin or Seattle by the end of the year.


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 11, 2012)

Nenona said:


> Well...I thought I did post, but apparently I didn't.
> 
> I'm single, have been for a while--although I plan on saving up and moving to a decent city--a real one, like Austin or Seattle by the end of the year.



Just so you know, if you do move to Seattle, prepare to see rain (or at least a fine mist) on an almost daily level. I kid you not, as I used to live there. But seeing Mt. Rainier is pretty damn cool.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 11, 2012)

I am still here in this thread and guess i might be for a while yet but its only been last couple of months that its starting to get on my nerves... i think everyone in this thread rocks so why are we here? I think the world is a messed up place and doesn't have the good sense like i do or they'd know what great people they're missing... still I'm too old fashion i guess seeing as i am looking for mr right instead of mr right now lol... guess its lknely for a while longer... i feel less lonely here though


----------



## penguin (Apr 11, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm so sorry it didn't work out. Hugs.





spiritangel said:


> lots of squishy hugs it is always hard when you realise the words will not be matched by any action
> 
> Remember your Awesomeness and take time to heal



Thanks guys. I feel so utterly betrayed and used by it. You think you know someone, but it turns out that you don't, and you have to wonder how much of what they said was ever true.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 11, 2012)

penguin said:


> Thanks guys. I feel so utterly betrayed and used by it. You think you know someone, but it turns out that you don't, and you have to wonder how much of what they said was ever true.


We should buy matching tee-shirts. And machetes.


----------



## PandaGeek (Apr 11, 2012)

Single and clawing my way out of the shitty head space my ex left me in. I'm ready to move on. Even went out to dinner with a very lovely girl, but she's not interested in a relationship. *shrug*

So, I'm trying out OkCupid, but I'm not expecting fantastic results. When it comes down to it, I'm just not sure how to meet women. I'd rather not go the whole year without someone, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that something will go my way.

- Panda

Also very tired of asshole guys fucking things up for the rest of us. Stop your cheating, lies, and bullshit. Some of us want a solid relationship. Damn it.


----------



## penguin (Apr 11, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> We should buy matching tee-shirts. And machetes.



We should.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 11, 2012)

penguin said:


> Thanks guys. I feel so utterly betrayed and used by it. You think you know someone, but it turns out that you don't, and you have to wonder how much of what they said was ever true.



Hugs, just remember that is on their head and not yours! 


Hmm Lainey why am I picturing Pink Pearlescent Machetes?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Penguin. You deserve way, way, way (did I say way?) better than that. You're beautiful and amazing. Much love coming your way.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 11, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Hugs, just remember that is on their head and not yours!
> 
> 
> Hmm Lainey why am I picturing Pink Pearlescent Machetes?


Pink pearlescent machetes with little dinosaur and dalek appliques on the blade and handles. 

And with BBM--Penguin---You deserve way way way way way way better than that. Love you.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 11, 2012)

Looked like for the briefest time I was gonna get to take both feet out of this thread

Hello, all, hugs yes both feet firmly back in the singles thread

and it is a sigh of relief to be here better single than a bad relationship


----------



## penguin (Apr 12, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm so sorry, Penguin. You deserve way, way, way (did I say way?) better than that. You're beautiful and amazing. Much love coming your way.





CastingPearls said:


> Pink pearlescent machetes with little dinosaur and dalek appliques on the blade and handles.
> 
> And with BBM--Penguin---You deserve way way way way way way better than that. Love you.



You ladies are so lovely and sweet, thank you. I really have no desire at this point to get back out there, because opening myself up to someone else, when it was so hard to do this time, scares the crap out of me. If I do get involved with someone else, it will be with someone who deserves me and knows how to treat me right.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Apr 12, 2012)

penguin said:


> You ladies are so lovely and sweet, thank you. I really have no desire at this point to get back out there, because opening myself up to someone else, when it was so hard to do this time, scares the crap out of me. If I do get involved with someone else, it will be with someone who deserves me and knows how to treat me right.



The saying "once bitten twice shy" comes to mind here. From what I've read of your situation, I can understand why you would be reluctant to put yourself back out there right now. Not long ago I was in a situation that turned me off from putting myself back out there too. I'm not in a relationship now but at least I'm comfortable with who I am enough that I don't actually care. 

But good luck to you, I hope you do find what you're looking for when you're ready to do so.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2012)

penguin said:


> You ladies are so lovely and sweet, thank you. I really have no desire at this point to get back out there, because opening myself up to someone else, when it was so hard to do this time, scares the crap out of me. If I do get involved with someone else, it will be with someone who deserves me and knows how to treat me right.


I'm totally done with the online thing. I'm glad it works for so many but not for me. Plus, I live in a resort area and in a few weeks this place is going to be crawling with hot guys and I'm going to have a blast.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 12, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Looked like for the briefest time I was gonna get to take both feet out of this thread
> 
> Hello, all, hugs yes both feet firmly back in the singles thread
> 
> and it is a sigh of relief to be here *better single than a bad relationship*



Yes! I was in a bad relationship for 17 years. ( Last few years were on and off.) Better single is correct. Believe me. :bow: Big hug to you!


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm single, too, but for just about three years now. I know I'm young, but love sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## coyote wild (Apr 12, 2012)

Checking in!

There are times when it doesn't bother me. Like when I'm on my third hour of Skyrim with all the lights turned off, snacks all over the place, and I realize: I probably couldn't do this if I had a girlfriend.

Then I realize that the right one will be on the couch with me, cheering me on.

And I become sad again. But whatevs. I was in a relationship for 8 years and have only been single for a year and a half. I could use some time to sort myself out.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 12, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm totally done with the online thing. I'm glad it works for so many but not for me. Plus, I live in a resort area and in a few weeks this place is going to be crawling with hot guys and I'm going to have a blast.



Hmmm... makes me wish my area was a resort place! lol. All we have is old, past their prime rockers that come to town and some people come to visit for the show. Like tonight... there were The Stampeders in town. Lots of out-of-towners, but didn't look like any were under 50.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 13, 2012)

Hah, still here as always and just realized I never posted as much.

*waves*


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 13, 2012)

Checkin in on my birthday. Not worried about it all too much. According to a co-worker, I might have trouble meeting people because I'm too afraid of getting hurt and yadda yadda yadda. Maybe she's right, maybe she's wrong.

Most likely she's right, as I surprisingly have trouble opening up and trusting people. Years of being bullied and all that.


----------



## penguin (Apr 13, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Hugs, just remember that is on their head and not yours!



I missed this one before, and you're right, it is on them 



Blackhawk2293 said:


> The saying "once bitten twice shy" comes to mind here. From what I've read of your situation, I can understand why you would be reluctant to put yourself back out there right now. Not long ago I was in a situation that turned me off from putting myself back out there too. I'm not in a relationship now but at least I'm comfortable with who I am enough that I don't actually care.
> 
> But good luck to you, I hope you do find what you're looking for when you're ready to do so.



Before this came along, I wasn't looking for anything, and I'll go back that outlook. If it happens, it does, but I'm not going to hunting for it. It's not a priority for me and hasn't been for years. Thank you, though 



CastingPearls said:


> I'm totally done with the online thing. I'm glad it works for so many but not for me. Plus, I live in a resort area and in a few weeks this place is going to be crawling with hot guys and I'm going to have a blast.



I've got no interest in looking online or anywhere else. Dating is not something that's ever been a priority and I like it like that.


----------



## omegaseph (Apr 13, 2012)

Nenona said:


> Mostly I'm saving up money right now to move to a proper city. I'm just not sure -which- city I should move to, Seattle, Austin, Houston--I just know I want it to be a larger one so I have a decent job/friend/dating pool to choose from.



How about Halifax?  lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 14, 2012)

I think Newfoundland would make a great settlement place for all the Dims people far and wide... its cold enough here in the winter to encourage snuggling down and staying inside lol... its not over populated so there's plenty of space


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I think Newfoundland would make a great settlement place for all the Dims people far and wide... its cold enough here in the winter to encourage snuggling down and staying inside lol... its not over populated so there's plenty of space



Sounds like a plan


----------



## penguin (Apr 15, 2012)

It's amazing how some sleep and talking with your girlfriends can help you feel better. I feel happy today. Not about what happened, but because I know I deserve better. I'm actually going to enjoy being single properly this time, and not just be okay with it. I don't have any intention of dating, let alone actively going looking for someone, and I'm very okay with that.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 17, 2012)

Single again. The plan is to be that way for the remainder of the year. If it's not my kids or my job, then it honestly isn't a priority for me right now. Time to sow the wild oats I never did before I got married


----------



## Bron82 (Apr 18, 2012)

Once again I find myself on the Singles Thread. Fortunately, I appear to be in great company! 

As my 30th birthday rapidly approaches I am finding myself torn between blissful contentment in being single (read that "not tied down" - although after reading the "Fifty Shades" trilogy, maybe being tied down isn't such a bad thing...) and a growing desire to have a significant other.

Considering that the last date I went on was 7 years ago, I don't think the latter is something I should focus on. If there is a positive note, it is that I've finally gotten to the point where my attitude regarding my marital status (or lack thereof) is "if it happens, it happens." 

Where ever you happen to find yourself this year, I sincerely hope that all of you wonderful people find your blissful happiness - whatever that might be for you.


----------



## Nenona (Apr 20, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Just so you know, if you do move to Seattle, prepare to see rain (or at least a fine mist) on an almost daily level. I kid you not, as I used to live there. But seeing Mt. Rainier is pretty damn cool.



Currently I live for rainy season here.
Seriously, when it rains I drop everything to listen to it.
So I may eventually get -sick- of rain, I do currently love it.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 20, 2012)

Heyyy I'm single  Come say hi!


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 21, 2012)

Weeze said:


> Heyyy I'm single  Come say hi!



Hey girl, HEY!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm single and erotically charged. Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## imfree (Apr 23, 2012)

mimosa said:


> I'm single and erotically charged. Thank you and goodnight.



I was just going to stop by to give you a brotherly hug, too. Uuuhm...err...uhh...(---*ZOOOOOOM!!!*---) you can have a rain-check on that hug


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 23, 2012)

Single still. Not really caring anymore.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 23, 2012)

Checking in, probably for a while but I'm ok with that right now.


----------



## LadyDeelicious (Apr 23, 2012)

Haven't really been on a lot lately, but yuuuup, still single but lovin' livin' in Las Vegas!!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 26, 2012)

It was amazing... but sometimes some things are too good to be true. It seems.

I don't feel good right now. I didn't think I needed to return to here. But I did.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> It was amazing... but sometimes some things are too good to be true. It seems.
> 
> I don't feel good right now. I didn't think I needed to return to here. But I did.


Oh no, Ivan. I'm so sorry! HUGS big big HUGS!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 26, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> It was amazing... but sometimes some things are too good to be true. It seems.
> 
> I don't feel good right now. I didn't think I needed to return to here. But I did.



Lots of soft hugs. I'm so sorry, Ivan.


----------



## imfree (Apr 26, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> It was amazing... but sometimes some things are too good to be true. It seems.
> 
> I don't feel good right now. I didn't think I needed to return to here. But I did.



Young brother, it takes forever to get there, where you can believe it, but it's true, it's better to have love and lost than to never have loved at all. I wish you comfort, peace, and a new love.


----------



## penguin (Apr 26, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> It was amazing... but sometimes some things are too good to be true. It seems.
> 
> I don't feel good right now. I didn't think I needed to return to here. But I did.



I'm so sorry.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 26, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> It was amazing... but sometimes some things are too good to be true. It seems.
> 
> I don't feel good right now. I didn't think I needed to return to here. But I did.



SO very very sorry to hear this Ivan, lots of squishy hugs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Ivan.  *Hugs.*


----------



## Angel (Apr 27, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> It was amazing... but sometimes some things are too good to be true. It seems.
> 
> I don't feel good right now. I didn't think I needed to return to here. But I did.



*hugs* Ivan


----------



## BBWHearts (Apr 27, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> It was amazing... but sometimes some things are too good to be true. It seems.
> 
> I don't feel good right now. I didn't think I needed to return to here. But I did.



Man, that sucks!


----------



## lovelocs (Apr 27, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> It was amazing... but sometimes some things are too good to be true. It seems.
> 
> I don't feel good right now. I didn't think I needed to return to here. But I did.



Sorry. Yeah, it is shit. I wish I had something that would just take pain away, but I don't... Hugs...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments, reps, messages... it's good to see that so many care.
Thank you all so much.


----------



## MaryClaire (May 6, 2012)

Single. Still single. Always single.

I've been single forever. I'm 43 years old and never really been part of a couple. I've dated. I've had a lot of sex but never really had anything close to a relationship. I'm not sure what the reason is for this confession. Today. But I just felt the need to say it (type it). I'm happy (I guess). I have great friends and a pretty damn good life. I'm in the midst of buying my first home. By myself for myself. I'm excited. I'm proud. I'm scared shitless. And I'm alone. 

Thanks for listening (reading)


----------



## imfree (May 6, 2012)

MaryClaire said:


> Single. Still single. Always single.
> 
> I've been single forever. I'm 43 years old and never really been part of a couple. I've dated. I've had a lot of sex but never really had anything close to a relationship. I'm not sure what the reason is for this confession. Today. But I just felt the need to say it (type it). I'm happy (I guess). I have great friends and a pretty damn good life. I'm in the midst of buying my first home. By myself for myself. I'm excited. I'm proud. I'm scared shitless. And I'm alone.
> 
> Thanks for listening (reading)



I know exactly what you mean. The fear of being alone that even helped keep me in a bad marriage.


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 7, 2012)

Im still hereeeeeee


----------



## biglynch (May 8, 2012)

yeah, still here, and at the moment its looking like its gonna be a while before i leave. Heyhoo


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 8, 2012)

biglynch said:


> yeah, still here, and at the moment its looking like its gonna be a while before i leave. Heyhoo



Lol join me then


----------



## MRdobolina (May 8, 2012)

was talking w a friend about singledom .. when i had a gf he was single now im single he has a gf.. we both think that when we were single girls werent paying attention to us .. but when we were in relationships females were pretty much coming on to us ... is it the same for females?


----------



## mimosa (May 8, 2012)

Where do I begin?????......:doh:


----------



## Isa (May 8, 2012)

In my permanent location as a singleton.


----------



## one2one (May 9, 2012)

Single ... but hopeful.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 9, 2012)

Hello, ring? Here's my hat.

Picked up all the tumbled blocks, now rebuilding my life, getting positive momentum, and feel centered again. In the breathing space, I've had a chance to return to a place where I can give to a relationship again. 

I've been separated for... 15 months (hey, glad I had to think about that!) and will be divorced the moment I can afford it. Been on the opposite side of the country all that time. 

And it's spring! Here in the PNW, gotta get OUTside and enjoy all that lush greenery that all the rain brings. Something else to look forward to.


----------



## biglynch (May 9, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Lol join me then



hey you're the boss, how could i say no. :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone (May 10, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> was talking w a friend about singledom .. when i had a gf he was single now im single he has a gf.. we both think that when we were single girls werent paying attention to us .. but when we were in relationships females were pretty much coming on to us ... is it the same for females?



This is what happens with my best friend and I. When she is in a relationship, I am single. When I am dating someone, she is single. I sometimes think it's fate's way of playing a dirty trick on us cos there never seems to be enough happiness for BOTH of us to be dating someone at the same time. Honestly, if she can be truly and sincerely happy with a special someone--I wouldn't mind remaining single to see that.


----------



## Amatrix (May 11, 2012)

Checking out.

Never regret something that makes you happy.
Understand that there will be a tomorrow.
If I come back, I hope none of you are here and absolutely gobsmacked in love.:happy:

I actually meant to check out like 3 months ago.
:doherp.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 11, 2012)

Amatrix said:


> Checking out.
> 
> Never regret something that makes you happy.
> Understand that there will be a tomorrow.
> ...



Congrats to you, madam!


----------



## Filly (May 11, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## NewfieGal (May 11, 2012)

I am still here but somedays am less content to be in this thread... some days I'm ok with it but there are times i feel like i want outta here lol... just need to find someone who appreciates me as myself and someone who wants lots of love and affection cause thats my kinda personality  until that happens through gonna keep myself here with some really good people


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 12, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I am still here but somedays am less content to be in this thread... some days I'm ok with it but there are times i feel like i want outta here lol... just need to find someone who appreciates me as myself and someone who wants lots of love and affection cause thats my kinda personality  until that happens through gonna keep myself here with some really good people



Amen to that! My sentiments as well 

Checking in again


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 13, 2012)

My son said I should make my avatar the 'forever alone' guy. Nice to see that he thinks I'll find love again.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 17, 2012)

I had a date tonight, but he cancelled until next week thanks to lack of funds. So I sit alone with my cats and a Ryan Gosling movie again.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 17, 2012)

Still here. Friends want to push me into a relationship with someone I have absolutely no interest in... So it would be great to meet someone else ASAP. But that's not going to happen, now, is it? Nope. Not when you've been single for years and are the only one out of all your friends that's still single.


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2012)

I am still here

not really stressed about being single at the moment life is just to short to be in a bad relationship just for the sake of having someone
shrugs


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2012)

Quietly slipping out of here... tentatively.


----------



## curvalicious (May 18, 2012)

And I'm still single...


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 18, 2012)

Still single here, too. I cancelled my online dating page, just not enough guys in my area. 

Then my gay BF keeps telling me about this guy who keeps asking about me. He had come into the store where my friend works, mentioned he likes big girls, and for some reason my friend decided to show him my photo. Now he asks every time, and has my buddy send me his photo. The guy is cute, sure. And half my age. 

Did I mention he (my friend) works in a porn store? So basically, he showed a frequent porn customer of his my pic, and that guy is looking for action. Thaaaaanks. I'm no prude, but hookers frequent this place too, and this is a spot he keeps returning to. Yeah. This is not a recipe for success. Sigh.


----------



## Gingembre (May 18, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> Quietly slipping out of here... tentatively.



Damnit! Seems I may have missed my chance.  






Good luck!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 19, 2012)

No longer single. Oh so happily spoken for.:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 21, 2012)

Officially single as of this morning.


----------



## Aust99 (May 22, 2012)

Sorry your back Weirdo!!!

You guys lasted a longtime and I hope your both happy.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (May 22, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I had a date tonight, but he cancelled until next week thanks to lack of funds. So I sit alone with my cats and a Ryan Gosling movie again.



i'm single, sitting here with my cat......i'd say we already got something in common 

:kiss2:


----------



## fritzi (May 22, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I had a date tonight, but he cancelled until next week thanks to lack of funds. So I sit alone with my cats and a Ryan Gosling movie again.



"Lack of funds" ... what a pathetic excuse! "Lack of imagination" seems more like the issue! 

If a guy can't make up for a lack of funds with putting a little more thought into (there are simply wonderful things you can do together that don't cost anything, often are more fun than something with a price tag on it) a date - well then good riddance! Be happy you didn't invest more before finding this out!


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> Quietly slipping out of here... tentatively.



oooh sooo hope you get to stay out of here much luck and fill us in when you know more  bet she is lovely



Weirdo890 said:


> Officially single as of this morning.




Hugs so very very sorry to hear that Eric.


----------



## Debbie.Dlite (May 22, 2012)

Single for 1 year and 1 week... It was fun at first but gets saaaad now.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 22, 2012)

fritzi said:


> "Lack of funds" ... what a pathetic excuse! "Lack of imagination" seems more like the issue!
> 
> If a guy can't make up for a lack of funds with putting a little more thought into (there are simply wonderful things you can do together that don't cost anything, often are more fun than something with a price tag on it) a date - well then good riddance! Be happy you didn't invest more before finding this out!



I think you're way overreacting. I've been playing Dungeons and Dragons with him for a year. He's a good kid. He also has Asberger's and tends to not have a lot of imagination when it comes to things like dates. We've spent plenty of time together doing things that don't cost money. It's time to move onto going to things like movies and dinner together if we're actually going to try to date.



Danniel.Vincent said:


> i'm single, sitting here with my cat......i'd say we already got something in common
> 
> :kiss2:



Ha! If you like Ryan Gosling too, you're in like Flint. :kiss2:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (May 22, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Ha! If you like Ryan Gosling too, you're in like Flint. :kiss2:



haha okay you got me, golsing is, how to say this not too hurtfull, not my type 

i don't get that you're in like flint (sry i'm german...and google doesn't help that good with this expression...)


:kiss2:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 22, 2012)

Danniel.Vincent said:


> haha okay you got me, golsing is, how to say this not too hurtfull, not my type
> 
> i don't get that you're in like flint (sry i'm german...and google doesn't help that good with this expression...)
> 
> :kiss2:



In Like Flint was one of a series of spy spoofs that Austin Powers was inspired by. It's not the best catchphrase in the world, but ya know.


----------



## HayleeRose (May 22, 2012)

Single. So very very single.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 22, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Hugs so very very sorry to hear that Eric.



It's fine. It was a long time coming.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you've joined the thread but at least the company here is good


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 22, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Sorry to hear that you've joined the thread but at least the company here is good



Thanks *big squishy hugs*


----------



## PiscesGirl (May 23, 2012)

Single, but okay with it, for now.


----------



## Aust99 (May 24, 2012)

I'm very single!!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 24, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> I'm very single!!!



We ell speaking of you being very single I sent a nice guy from WA to join Dims today so hopefully when he is allowed to start posting he will post a pic and such  told him there is an Amazing and Stunningly Beautiful WA woman here on dims


----------



## sgageny (May 24, 2012)

Single and seriously ready to mingle!


----------



## Aust99 (May 24, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> We ell speaking of you being very single I sent a nice guy from WA to join Dims today so hopefully when he is allowed to start posting he will post a pic and such  told him there is an Amazing and Stunningly Beautiful WA woman here on dims



Nawww thank Amanda... Great to see more Aussies here. Especially western Australians.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 24, 2012)

Single still. Aw well.


----------



## Victoria08 (May 27, 2012)

Still single.
Might have something to do with the fact that people apparently think i'm 16 or something crazy like that (or so I've been told) :doh:
Or, it could just be because there are no FA's in my area. Either way, I'm still single.


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Nawww thank Amanda... Great to see more Aussies here. Especially western Australians.



Well I do not know him very well, he seems nice  so far and I do hope he posts in the intro threads and what not 

hugs


----------



## SuperMishe (May 27, 2012)

Still single.
Still hating it.
I thought there were a few prospects over the last few months, but nothing panned out.
Sigh...


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 27, 2012)

I think it's just that I am too bloody picky!!!:doh:


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I think it's just that I am too bloody picky!!!:doh:



Better to be picky and single than have some manipulative asshole as a BF/GF.


----------



## penguin (May 27, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with having standards and sticking to them. It's important to remember that you DO deserve to be with someone who'll treat you well, respect you and show you that you're valued, and that they'll deserve to be treated the same way. I think it's better to be single and get to know yourself properly than to rush into a relationship, any relationship, so that you're off the shelf. 

Finding someone who ticks the important boxes and has a similar outlook and belief system (which isn't necessarily religious, either) is important. Knowing what's nice to have in a partner but isn't vital is also important, as is knowing what's unacceptable. The first and last ones are areas that you shouldn't budge on, while the middle is where you can be flexible. 

When you're single is a great time to figure out what goes into those three lists - much better than when you're IN a relationship and you're figuring out too late that you're not with the right person.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 28, 2012)

Still single and waiting for the right guy to come along... 

View attachment IMG_5876_tu.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal (Jun 29, 2012)

I am straddling the line for once... and I'm way past nervous after being single so long why does dating have to be so nerve wracking lol... staying in this thread till i figure out which side of the fence to stand on lol


----------



## Franklyn (Jun 29, 2012)

Checkin' in! Still single... And NOW, back in the states! Yay!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 29, 2012)

Single until further notice. I don't know exactly what we are right now, heh.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2012)

Still single. Not bitter about it but I would like to go out on more dates now that the summer is here. I do have someone in mind, but distance is not my friend. And most people from my city are not quality partner material.


----------



## Twilley (Jun 29, 2012)

Still single, and having moved back into the sticks, no prospects whatsoever ._.


----------



## Micara (Jun 29, 2012)

Putting the sin in single. Well, not really but I like the sound of that.


----------



## imfree (Jun 29, 2012)

Chronically single, no car, no where to go, no one to meet, looks it's nothin' but these four walls of Tenn. Loop Ranch for me.


----------



## MRdobolina (Jun 30, 2012)

wasnt for a month or so .. then single again


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 1, 2012)

married to music. perpetual honeymoon phase :wubu:


& single. heh


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 1, 2012)

Micara said:


> Putting the sin in single. Well, not really but I like the sound of that.



Still laughing I love the sound of that how does one exactly put the sin in being single?


I am still single I wouldn't say no to actually being able to date more however if my last two dates were anything to go by I really am not missing anything


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 5, 2012)

Still single here too...have had some crazy life stuff happening the last few years and haven't had time to focus on meeting anyone but I'm gonna make an effort to start looking in the near future


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 8, 2012)

Stepping quietly outta this thread... not shutting the door yet i might be back but doing well for now... keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 8, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Stepping quietly outta this thread... not shutting the door yet i might be back but doing well for now... keeping my fingers crossed



Hugs I so hope it works out for you you will have to tell us all about this person when you get the chance


----------



## one2one (Jul 8, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Stepping quietly outta this thread... not shutting the door yet i might be back but doing well for now... keeping my fingers crossed



That's wonderful, Newfie!


----------



## James (Jul 8, 2012)

checking in...


----------



## Mishty (Jul 9, 2012)

Single and enjoying not sharing my pizzas with people. 

But I'd share my pie gladly with the right person.


----------



## b0nnie (Jul 10, 2012)

Still single and damn it, I really want someone special that I could do the whole cute relationship stuff with.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a good feeling that I will be stepping away from this thread too. I met the most incredible guy!!! I don't think I've ever had so much in common with one person in my life. We're both kinda shell shocked I hope I'm not jinxing it but like...this guy has serious "the" one potential....and he's local. *fingers crossed*


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 11, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I have a good feeling that I will be stepping away from this thread too. I met the most incredible guy!!! I don't think I've ever had so much in common with one person in my life. We're both kinda shell shocked I hope I'm not jinxing it but like...this guy has serious "the" one potential....and he's local. *fingers crossed*



Lots of squishy hugs and good luck (so excited for you)


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 11, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Lots of squishy hugs and good luck (so excited for you)



Thanks so much...I am super excited


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello, I'm fairly new here, but I've also been dumped fairly recently so I figure I belong in this thread of all places.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm sort of outta here. I'd consider myself one foot in and one foot out, as I'm seeing 3 guys right now and might possibly start meeting up with a 4th, but one of them seems pretty set on becoming a couple. So we'll see.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 13, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I have a good feeling that I will be stepping away from this thread too. I met the most incredible guy!!! I don't think I've ever had so much in common with one person in my life. We're both kinda shell shocked I hope I'm not jinxing it but like...this guy has serious "the" one potential....and he's local. *fingers crossed*



I wish you the best of luck. Go get'em tiger!


----------



## mimosa (Jul 13, 2012)

thatpumpkin said:


> Hello, I'm fairly new here, but I've also been dumped fairly recently so I figure I belong in this thread of all places.



Aw, being single is not a bad place to be. Welcome. Big fluffy hug.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 13, 2012)

*Congrats to people that are leaving this thread. Blessings! Wishing you the best.

To the rest of you......come give big Mama a hug. Let's make hot fudge sundaes and cuddle on the sofa. You know you want to. *


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 13, 2012)

mimosa said:


> *Congrats to people that are leaving this thread. Blessings! Wishing you the best.
> 
> To the rest of you......come give big Mama a hug. Let's make hot fudge sundaes and cuddle on the sofa. You know you want to. *



I will take you up on that offer. :batting:


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 14, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Aw, being single is not a bad place to be. Welcome. Big fluffy hug.



Well being there for a little while isn't exactly too fun, but thank you for the welcome  And return hugs.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 14, 2012)

mimosa said:


> *Congrats to people that are leaving this thread. Blessings! Wishing you the best.
> 
> To the rest of you......come give big Mama a hug. Let's make hot fudge sundaes and cuddle on the sofa. You know you want to. *



Can we have chocolate chip cookies too? lol


----------



## mimosa (Jul 14, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> I will take you up on that offer. :batting:


Yay! :eat1: *snuggles*


bmann0413 said:


> Can we have chocolate chip cookies too? lol


But of course!:eat2:


----------



## AcedWonderlic (Jul 14, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I have a good feeling that I will be stepping away from this thread too. I met the most incredible guy!!! I don't think I've ever had so much in common with one person in my life. We're both kinda shell shocked I hope I'm not jinxing it but like...this guy has serious "the" one potential....and he's local. *fingers crossed*



Don't even know ya and I am damn jealous... Still willing to relocate to the Gulf if things don't work out!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 16, 2012)

mimosa said:


> *Congrats to people that are leaving this thread. Blessings! Wishing you the best.
> 
> To the rest of you......come give big Mama a hug. Let's make hot fudge sundaes and cuddle on the sofa. You know you want to. *



Don't mind if I do! :wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 17, 2012)

AcedWonderlic said:


> Don't even know ya and I am damn jealous... Still willing to relocate to the Gulf if things don't work out!



Lol that's sweet hon thanks


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 17, 2012)

Saw a really cute plump girl at the hardware store today. Didnt really exchange words, but a few genuine smiles. Guess it shows there's always hope. Mabye I'll go back tomorrow for something I "forgot"


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 17, 2012)

Just a little update for my pals who wanted it...things are going good, after talking writing and tons of phone calls i bit the bullet a month ago and decided to see if i was ready to be a couple and its going good so far hopefully will get some pics up soon...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Just a little update for my pals who wanted it...things are going good, after talking writing and tons of phone calls i bit the bullet a month ago and decided to see if i was ready to be a couple and its going good so far hopefully will get some pics up soon...



OMG that is so AWESOME!!! So happy for you, may it continue and I hope he realises how amazingly lucky he is!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 18, 2012)

I waited six years...
And it didn't work out. So single.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 18, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> I waited six years...
> And it didn't work out. So single.



Every moment is a learning experience until you meet "the one", Jon. So enjoy the journey. *Hugs.*


----------



## mimosa (Jul 18, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Don't mind if I do! :wubu:



Get over here, you. :eat1:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 18, 2012)

Told the guys I've been seeing that I don't see them "that" way. So I'm single for now. I'm still looking for a good match, but with travelling myself being out of the question, it's hard. Ah well. I got dates lined up and having fun. I can enjoy that for now until something changes.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 19, 2012)

Still single. I've come to the conclusion that I'm just too sexy for any woman to handle.

Yeah, and I've been traveling with the Doctor, saving the multiverse from evil. *le sigh*


----------



## lottapounds (Jul 19, 2012)

I am, as the kids say, single with a pringle and ready to mingle. :eat2:


----------



## michiganbhm (Jul 20, 2012)

Single, and bored with it. Any Michigan FFA's let me know where you're at


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 20, 2012)

Gotta date tonight. The last guy was really great and all but...and I'm gonna sound so superficial and I know it *sigh* but he apparently has a problem keeping a job. Which is a shame because we had so so much in common. I don't care if he would've had an average paying job even but to job hop isn't gonna work. 

Oh well, this guy tonight has a stable job...we'll see how it goes *fingers crossed*


----------



## AcedWonderlic (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh well, this guy tonight has a stable job...we'll see how it goes *fingers crossed*[/QUOTE]

Raising Hands (both of them!) I have a job, pretty good one too.  I plan on keeping it


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 20, 2012)

AcedWonderlic said:


> Raising Hands (both of them!) I have a job, pretty good one too.  I plan on keeping it



I don't know u silly lol...and I'm looking for someone local. Someone moving down here for me would be way too much pressure. Though I think it's sweet that you would even consider it


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Gotta date tonight. The last guy was really great and all but...and I'm gonna sound so superficial and I know it *sigh* but he apparently has a problem keeping a job. Which is a shame because we had so so much in common. I don't care if he would've had an average paying job even but to job hop isn't gonna work.
> 
> Oh well, this guy tonight has a stable job...we'll see how it goes *fingers crossed*



How did the date go? I hope it went well. Hugs.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 22, 2012)

mimosa said:


> How did the date go? I hope it went well. Hugs.



He was nice but he wasn't for me. So back to the drawing board lol...ty for asking  

I figure even if I meet a bunch of Mr. Wrongs, I'm gonna at least try to enjoy the process.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> He was nice but he wasn't for me. So back to the drawing board lol...ty for asking
> 
> .*I figure even if I meet a bunch of Mr. Wrongs, I'm gonna at least try to enjoy the process*



That's how I feel about it. I will enjoy the journey as well. A girl's gonna have her fun, ya know.:batting: Also....focus on being beautiful and fabulous.:kiss2:


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 22, 2012)

mimosa said:


> That's how I feel about it. I will enjoy the journey as well. A girl's gonna have her fun, ya know.:batting: Also....focus on being beautiful and fabulous.:kiss2:



Absolutely...if we concentrate on being beautiful and fabulous it will eventually draw the right fella to us  lol

At least I hope so anyway lol


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 22, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Absolutely...if we concentrate on being beautiful and fabulous it will eventually draw the right fella to us  lol
> 
> At least I hope so anyway lol



I know I'm fairly new here, but I wish you luck


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 22, 2012)

Date Thursday with a guy from OKCupid. While I'm scared of a "well, you're bigger than I thought" comment, I do have a pic of me in my bathing suit, so he should realize I'm fat, right?

Gawd, I hate dating.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 22, 2012)

thatpumpkin said:


> I know I'm fairly new here, but I wish you luck



Thank u so much


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 22, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Date Thursday with a guy from OKCupid. While I'm scared of a "well, you're bigger than I thought" comment, I do have a pic of me in my bathing suit, so he should realize I'm fat, right?
> 
> Gawd, I hate dating.



Lol yeah, he knows ur fat  don't stress it. I actually just go ahead and put my weiight on my profile.

I put a profile on okcupid too just the other day. So I'm hoping mine will pan out over there.

Good luck on your date. Just remember to have fun


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 22, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Lol yeah, he knows ur fat  don't stress it. I actually just go ahead and put my weiight on my profile.
> 
> I put a profile on okcupid too just the other day. So I'm hoping mine will pan out over there.
> 
> Good luck on your date. Just remember to have fun



I don't put my actual weight anymore. I got some disgusting messages from some disturbed FA types when I first started online dating and had my weight on my profile. Now, I just go with the bathing suit pic. I get nasty comments from disturbed boob guys, but I find them less disturbing, probably because I'm not 22 anymore.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 22, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I don't put my actual weight anymore. I got some disgusting messages from some disturbed FA types when I first started online dating and had my weight on my profile. Now, I just go with the bathing suit pic. I get nasty comments from disturbed boob guys, but I find them less disturbing, probably because I'm not 22 anymore.



Yeah one bad apple can ruin the whole bunch.

I've had some guys pissed off that I turned them down (and some of them I wasn't so nice about it) one dude has been making different profiles each time I block him cuz he was so pissed off. There are surely some whack jobs out there.


----------



## thatpumpkin (Jul 22, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Thank u so much



Don't mention it


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 26, 2012)

Really good date last night with a guy who's a personal trainer. He claimed he liked curvy girls, not obese ones on his profile, so I was worried. I've got two more dates this week with guys from OKCupid. I really like that site. It has more guys who meet my basic criteria (employed, at least some college education, around my age, no boob jokes on first contact) to balance out the creepy ones.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 30, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Really good date last night with a guy who's a personal trainer. He claimed he liked curvy girls, not obese ones on his profile, so I was worried. I've got two more dates this week with guys from OKCupid. I really like that site. It has more guys who meet my basic criteria (employed, at least some college education, around my age, no boob jokes on first contact) to balance out the creepy ones.



Awesome  are y'all still talking?


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 30, 2012)

Cute guy at the gym and we've been making eyes at each other the last two times I've went. Wishing he would come talk to me. I know...it goes both ways lol but I never approach guys. I always wait for them to approach me.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought there might have been a spark between a friend of mine and I, but there just isn't. I freaking give up...


----------



## mimosa (Jul 30, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I thought there might have been a spark between a friend of mine and I, but there just isn't. I freaking give up...



A handsome gentleman like you should never give up. :bow: As I said before, you need to focus on how awesome you are. :kiss2:


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 30, 2012)

I wasn't actually going to check in here just yet, but when I saw this



Mathias said:


> I thought there might have been a spark between a friend of mine and I, but there just isn't. I freaking give up...



I just had to come and encourage. So sorry to hear, Matthias. I relate! And I know the sentiment of freaking giving up, really. Some girl will have the privilege one day, I'm sure of it. But maybe a breather might be a good idea and *hugs* in the meantime.


Annnnd since I'm here I might as well check in. Not looking, but open to finding.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 30, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I thought there might have been a spark between a friend of mine and I, but there just isn't. I freaking give up...



Hugs Matty Dont give up some people just take longer to find somone than others.

You are amazing and one day soon some girl is gonna see what we all do and realise she would be foolish not to like you back!!!!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Awesome  are y'all still talking?



Yea, along with both other guys I met last week. I might have decisions to make here in a week or two.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 30, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Yea, along with both other guys I met last week. I might have decisions to make here in a week or two.



you can have a sex tie breaker!!! Lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> you can have a sex tie breaker!!! Lol



I might give that one a try


----------



## penguin (Jul 30, 2012)

You can date them all for a while and see what happens, too. There's no rush!


----------



## Franklyn (Aug 3, 2012)

Still here


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 3, 2012)

penguin said:


> You can date them all for a while and see what happens, too. There's no rush!



I told one guy I wanted to go to a movie instead of having him cook for me again. Haven't heard from him since, so he's out.

Still have the other two hanging around. It's kinda fun. I've gotten way better results with OKCupid then POF. Maybe it's my profile, maybe it's way the site's designed, but it's better!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm firmly planted in this thread.
Couldn't stand the dudes that were trying to date me.
I'll admit, I didn't really let them down easy, but I tried to be as respectful of their egos as I could be.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Aug 4, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm firmly planted in this thread.
> Couldn't stand the dudes that were trying to date me.
> I'll admit, I didn't really let them down easy, but I tried to be as respectful of their egos as I could be.



Ripping off the band aid quickly means that the pain may be sharp but at least its over quickly.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 5, 2012)

I have some more clarification on what happened a few weeks ago.

I am such a "Good catch" on paper. But I'm always missing something. Or there's just no spark.

The story of my life. I'm truly misunderstood. 

But I have no reason to give up.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 6, 2012)

The men down here are so not my type. It's frustrating me since I've been attempting to date lately. I'm considering branching out and looking outside of Mobile again. I hate long distance relatiionships but I hate not finding anyone I click with even more.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 7, 2012)

Got an upcoming date with a fella who is originally from the east coast and he's open about being an FA. I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 7, 2012)

Two dates this week with a guy I've already been out with twice. Guess I've kinda chosen, although I still think a sex off was the way to go.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 7, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Two dates this week with a guy I've already been out with twice. Guess I've kinda chosen, although I still think a sex off was the way to go.



Lol a sex tie breaker sounds awesome in theory. I've always been able to make a choice before it came down to a sex tie breaker too...but it sure sounds like a good idea lol


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm single btw fyi... 

Sup?


----------



## SitiTomato (Aug 7, 2012)

Was dating for a good two months or so but she said she only liked me as a friend.

So firmly face-planting back into this thread's realm.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 9, 2012)

*fixing a sandwich*

Huh? Oh yeah, still here. I'm raiding the fridge now.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 9, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Lol a sex tie breaker sounds awesome in theory. I've always been able to make a choice before it came down to a sex tie breaker too...but it sure sounds like a good idea lol



One of these days, if this relationship goes the way of the last one.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Aug 11, 2012)

On my way out of this thread.  I never really minded being single, but having that whole new puppy love thing feels great. Forgot what that felt like.


----------



## FORDMAN0781 (Aug 12, 2012)

Coming up soon on 3 years in singlesville. It sucks!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 12, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Two dates this week with a guy I've already been out with twice. Guess I've kinda chosen, although I still think a sex off was the way to go.


bwah .......


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm back on the singles thread. Not as devastated as the last time though, so I'm grateful.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nearly out, but back in again. Oh well.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Aug 14, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> On my way out of this thread.  I never really minded being single, but having that whole new puppy love thing feels great. Forgot what that felt like.



I didn't think it would be this soon, but I am officially away from this thread. :3 Wish me luck on my new journey/future with him? Haha.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 16, 2012)

Guess who might've fucked everything up again.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 17, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> you can have a sex tie breaker!!! Lol



now thats a hell of a concept. I would'nt mine getting second place at the moment.

Single and out of luck. Well just like the littlest hobo said, "maybe tomorrow"


----------



## theladypoet (Aug 17, 2012)

Still single despite (or, more likely, because of) a series of disastrous first dates that fell so far into bad RomCom territory I half expected Jennifer Aniston to spontaneously appear in the women's washroom and start giving advice. When the unemployed history major who lives with his parents is the cream of the crop you know it's time to just give up and start collecting cats.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 17, 2012)

biglynch said:


> now thats a hell of a concept. I would'nt mine getting second place at the moment.
> 
> Single and out of luck. Well just like the littlest hobo said, "maybe tomorrow"



HA!! One of those instances where it's *truly* an honor to even be nominated lol


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been friends with this guy for a couple years and have totally been crushing on him..like really bad. Last weekend I thought he was hitting on me when we went out. He called me the next day and said he had more fun with me than he has had with anybody in years.

Super flattering. So what's the problem? He's not normally into big girls. Bummer...

But, he called me tonight (just got off the phone with him) and said that he wanted us to try the whole dating thing and see what happens. He said that he's never felt a connection like the one we have and that he could totally see us having an amazing life together...wow huh? Lol 

I'm kinda torn though. He's not normally into big girls so that's kind of an impairment....but I reeeeally really like him. He's very attractive, really smart, we have amazing conversations, he's funny, he's local, my friends like him, he's gotta good job....

I dunno..never been in this situation really...I've always assumed that previous bf's from before I knew about FA's *must* have been into big girls if they were with me.

This has kinda thrown me for a loop.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 18, 2012)

This is us a couple months ago at one of my friend's events.

View attachment aaww.jpg


----------



## biglynch (Aug 18, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> This is us a couple months ago at one of my friend's events.
> 
> View attachment 104058



I think you got to give him a chance to prove you wrong.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2012)

biglynch said:


> I think you got to give him a chance to prove you wrong.



I agree with biglynch. You know as long as he finds you sexy and attractive that is the important thing. Not every man looks at a women and thinks of her size or lack therof some actually want the whole person  Lots of Hugs and luck


Think it might be time for a Singles Bash in here, Gets comfy and hunkers down for the long haul 

what are we watching?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 18, 2012)

He may not be an FA, but maybe he's a LNLA (a largenlovely admirer), which might be better in the long run.


----------



## aa_ya (Aug 18, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> This is us a couple months ago at one of my friend's events.
> 
> View attachment 104058


you look very good as a couple


----------



## aa_ya (Aug 18, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Super flattering. So what's the problem? He's not normally into big girls. Bummer...
> 
> But, he called me tonight (just got off the phone with him) and said that he wanted us to try the whole dating thing and see what happens. He said that he's never felt a connection like the one we have and that he could totally see us having an amazing life together...wow huh? Lol
> 
> ...



Assumptions have their limitations, and may not be true even if they had been for a while.
Putting it schematically, I see many plusses:
he's known you for years and still wants to be with you - a plus;
he likes you - another plus;
you like him, and looks like that a lot - a huge plus;
he's local, has a good job, etc. - ++++

He likes the person that you are, and that is the decisive factor here. He may not be an FA, but have those bf's that were FAs made you feel better? They might have tested their perfect image of women, and your dimensions may have been foremost for them. Did they see a person in you or did they just cared for you as a living picture?

Putting it car-wise, many people dream about having a Rolls-Royce (because rich ones have them), but have no idea what it actually means having a Rolls-Royce. Most of them put up with a Ford, finding it to be a good car and many do not want rolls-royces any longer, since they're inaccessible and may not be for them.

The guy you're talking about looks like to be past his time of rolls-royces and wants the ford he knows and likes. Many FAs still go after rolls-royces and never notice fords next door. This was just for the sake of comparing and is not to be taken personally. I'm sorry if I offended you, I never meant it.

I know men who just do not pay much attention to how fat their partner is provided that they click as personalities and the weight does not impair practical problems. If the guy you're talking about is not nagging you about your weight, he may be coming from this group.

So I would be perhaps the fourth person in this thread to advise you to give it a chance. And I would repeat once more - you do look good as a couple.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2012)

Lissa, GO FOR IT! What do you have to lose?! I am so excited for you!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 18, 2012)

Personally, I think LnL is a Rolls Royce. So there goes that theory


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, I missed what he said up there... WOW. Yeah, LnL is whatever car is BETTER than a Rolls Royce. lol


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol thanks y'all so much lol...I'm still kinda in shock I think. He has made friends with some of my friends in the time we've known each other. I told my best friend about it this morning and she was all excited.

I gotta text from her about an hour ago saying that he had accidentally butt dialed her and she heard him telling his friend that he was gonna take me out when he comes back to town lol (he's visiting friends in Nashville) so I was all aaawww lol

I'm totally gonna go ahead and give it a shot...ur right Ginny, what have I got to lose. We're good enough friends that if it was all weird that we could laugh it off and go back to being friends.

So YAY!!! Now I just gotta make sure I don't get nervous and puke on his shoes lol


----------



## sco17 (Aug 18, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Lol thanks y'all so much lol...I'm still kinda in shock I think. He has made friends with some of my friends in the time we've known each other. I told my best friend about it this morning and she was all excited.
> 
> I gotta text from her about an hour ago saying that he had accidentally butt dialed her and she heard him telling his friend that he was gonna take me out when he comes back to town lol (he's visiting friends in Nashville) so I was all aaawww lol
> 
> ...


Yes, go for it. If you like someone and they like you then there's no sense wasting time. I recently learned that lesson the hard way. Explore and see where it goes. You don't want to wonder what might have been down the road. Best of luck.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> Guess who might've fucked everything up again.



I sure hope that's not the case for you, bro.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 19, 2012)

sco17 said:


> Yes, go for it. If you like someone and they like you then there's no sense wasting time. I recently learned that lesson the hard way. Explore and see where it goes. You don't want to wonder what might have been down the road. Best of luck.



I agree  I'm gonna give it a shot for sure.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh well. Was fun for a bit there.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 22, 2012)

I swear, it's either feast or famine with me.

Met another guy who is an FA that I'm gonna go out with this afternoon. I really like my friend a lot but I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket. He and I haven't made any commitments so.....

I would rather have two options than throw myself into just one and it not work out or something.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 22, 2012)

I've realized I'm totally dating material... I'm just absolutely NOT relationship material. Which sucks.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Aug 22, 2012)

Same boat. I never last long in a relationship.

Granted I'm still enjoying the freeloving single life, so there's that.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 23, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I swear, it's either feast or famine with me.
> 
> Met another guy who is an FA that I'm gonna go out with this afternoon. I really like my friend a lot but I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket. He and I haven't made any commitments so.....
> 
> I would rather have two options than throw myself into just one and it not work out or something.



This, so this. It's weird how that works, right?


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 23, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> This, so this. It's weird how that works, right?



Yes it is...and we had the most amaaaaaaazing time.

I'm hoping he did too..he said he did. He said he was gonna try to see me again tomorrow if he can. Holy cow, I like this dude.


----------



## Victoria08 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think i'm just gonna get comfy in this thread...maybe pull out the Ben & Jerry's and my old Seattle Mariners sweater. Because I'm apparently never leaving the singles thread. It's not even the fun kind of single where you can go on a few dates, flirt, and have fun. It's the legitimate not-a-damn-thing-happening-oh-so-lonely kind of single. :doh:


----------



## Calisthenics (Aug 23, 2012)

Longest relationship was a year, but I'm blaming it on university life and the fact that everyone seems to know everything about everyone else before you do.

Still, starting a new job in London very soon, so I shall see what that brings!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2012)

Victoria08 said:


> I think i'm just gonna get comfy in this thread...maybe pull out the Ben & Jerry's and my old Seattle Mariners sweater. Because I'm apparently never leaving the singles thread. It's not even the fun kind of single where you can go on a few dates, flirt, and have fun. It's the legitimate not-a-damn-thing-happening-oh-so-lonely kind of single. :doh:



Lots of Hugs I can understand that. I am in the same place(although do wish I wasnt) . But it does give me a chance to be selfish and create all I want and do my own thing so its not all bad 

think its time we had a party in this thread  to celebrate all the good things about being single


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 23, 2012)

Gah, is there anything worse than the day after, what u thought was an awesome date, waiting for the guy to call or text. 

My nerves are on edge lol

Edit/add nevermind..just heard from him. We're gonna go swim at my sister's and then I'm gonna make him supper and we're gonna hang out and watch a movie  yay for date number 2 lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 23, 2012)

Yay Lissa! So happy for you.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 23, 2012)

I'mmmmm back.... did ya all miss me lol... whats all the news here?


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2012)

Awww damn sorry to hear your back newfie 

nothing to report here nothing at all very sadly thought for a brief moment there may have been a glimmer of something but as such nope not a thing...


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 24, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yay Lissa! So happy for you.



Thanks Ginny  tonight I go out with my long-time friend (a bunch of us are celebrating his birthday but I'm sure we will end up alone afterwards like usual) and tomorrow a football date with the other guy.

Surely before long I will figure out what's what...I hope lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 26, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Thanks Ginny  tonight I go out with my long-time friend (a bunch of us are celebrating his birthday but I'm sure we will end up alone afterwards like usual) and tomorrow a football date with the other guy.
> 
> Surely before long I will figure out what's what...I hope lol



Just wanted to wish you good luck and hope it works out the way you want it too


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Aug 26, 2012)

She's going off to college and won't be able to see me anymore, so I'm back here.

We still talk every day, though.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 26, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Just wanted to wish you good luck and hope it works out the way you want it too



Thank you 

Got the call I was expecting lol...I let both guys know about each other so I didn't feel like I was hiding anything from anybody.

My long-time friend called and asked that we not see other people until we know more about what's going on with us. 

He did explain that he had been with a couple big girls before and what issues he had probs with those situations. Which, they were really just individual girl issues and not necessarily fat girl issues. Soooo...we're a little more clear on the subject  and I feel more secure on it too.

I don't think things will be "official" until we have gotten physical and make sure it's all happening as it should but neither of us expect any probs 

So, there's my latest update I guess.

I sure hate having to let the other guy go too though but as he said, "ya can't have your cake and eat it too" lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 27, 2012)

*peeks in*

What's going on in here?


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *peeks in*
> 
> What's going on in here?



Nothing to see here! Move along, move along...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2012)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Nothing to see here! Move along, move along...



and what butlergirl said 


My goodness imagine the Carnage if Hozay was single (I would not want to enter that competition thats for sure am sure it would be hillarious to watch however)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 28, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> and what butlergirl said
> 
> 
> My goodness imagine the Carnage if Hozay was single (I would not want to enter that competition thats for sure am sure it would be hillarious to watch however)



HAHAHA!!! You flatterer! I'm just me, and I don't try to be anyone else.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHA!!! You flatterer! I'm just me, and I don't try to be anyone else.



and that in a nutshell is why you are Totally AWESOME!!!! and nope no flattery here have you seen the crush thread lately lol


----------



## pegz (Aug 30, 2012)

Still ....so dang single.. and so dang sick of it....


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 2, 2012)

Finally ...I'm out. It was such a process I felt like we were in negotiations lol...we didn't wanna make a wrong move and mess up our friendship. We finally just both said fuck it and went with it lol so yeah, not single


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 2, 2012)

YAY! Congrats!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 2, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Finally ...I'm out. It was such a process I felt like we were in negotiations lol...we didn't wanna make a wrong move and mess up our friendship. We finally just both said fuck it and went with it lol so yeah, not single



Congrats may you be truly happy together


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks ladies  I'm pretty excited


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Finally ...I'm out. It was such a process I felt like we were in negotiations lol...we didn't wanna make a wrong move and mess up our friendship. We finally just both said fuck it and went with it lol so yeah, not single


Best of luck to you both.


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 3, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Best of luck to you both.



Thank ya bunches


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 6, 2012)

Back in the pool for the forseeable future. She's a wonderful woman but it just wasn't meant to be, I am afraid.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 10, 2012)

Well I'm headed out the door to the lands of the sand soon, but I have either one or two dates this week. Encouraging news, but terrible timing.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 11, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well I'm headed out the door to the lands of the sand soon, but I have either one or two dates this week. Encouraging news, but terrible timing.



Jon, My very best wishes to you in the "lands of sand". Also good luck with all your womens. lol


----------



## mimosa (Sep 11, 2012)

At this time, I don't have a romantic person in my life to unleash all the sensual, eros love energy that I possess. But I still deeply desire it more than I can express it here. I am trying to channel my energy into other areas in my life. But I still feel a hole in my heart from the lack of romantic expression. I would like to invite eros love back into my life somehow. 

In other words, I think my virginity is growing back. Starting to feel like a freaking nun!  :doh:LOL


----------



## mimosa (Sep 13, 2012)

Did I kill the good vibe in here? Sorry! To make up for it , I will now do a bra-less tap dance number.


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 13, 2012)

Still single and still loving it.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 20, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> Still single and still loving it.



And I'm still single and still loathe it.


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 20, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> And I'm still single and still loathe it.



Why? You should try being happy with yourself first.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Sep 20, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> Why? You should try being happy with yourself first.



We unfortunately live in a world where people are deliberately discouraged from being happy with themselves and it's to the point where the groups of people who come together on the internet to promote "being happy with yourself" are considered as "subcultures" or "political activists" or one of those other fancy labels they have. Dimensions is a perfect example of such a group!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2012)

Even people who ARE happy with themselves can get lonely after a lengthy period of being single. As much fun as it's possible to have as a single person, there are definite virtues to having someone to come home to. Just sayin.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Even people who ARE happy with themselves can get lonely after a lengthy period of being single. As much fun as it's possible to have as a single person, there are definite virtues to having someone to come home to. Just sayin.



Really? Like what? Not trying to be funny or anything. I'm actually curious.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree completely with that... I am totally ok with being single and am very happy in my own company, however there are times when it does get lonely and when being single is not always great... the best thing to do is just be as content as you can be with the life you have, cause there are worst things in life then being alone... just the same its nice to have a significant other especially one who is affectionate like me, can't seem to find someone like that lol... still single FYI its not so bad but still hoping for the best


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 21, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> Really? Like what? Not trying to be funny or anything. I'm actually curious.


What's the benefit of having someone to come home to? Is that what you're asking?


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What's the benefit of having someone to come home to? Is that what you're asking?



Yes, ma'am. I guess it is. When you said definite virtues, I was a little perplexed as to what you meant.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 21, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> Why? You should try being happy with yourself first.



I just feel, and this is me personally, that I should be with someone now. And I miss having someone to hold hands with, and to tell all my thoughts to, someone who likes me for who I am. And vice versa.


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 21, 2012)

get a pet. animals are 1000000000000% more loyal and cuter anyway.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 21, 2012)

There are all kinds of benefits to having someone to come home to... 

Someone to snuggle with, someone to cook dinner with, someone to talk to about your day, someone to watch movies with, someone to have sex with on a regular basis... having another human being around can be nice. lol.


----------



## boxes (Sep 22, 2012)

Still single, year 2 and counting.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 22, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There are all kinds of benefits to having someone to come home to...
> 
> Someone to snuggle with, someone to cook dinner with, someone to talk to about your day, someone to watch movies with, someone to have sex with on a regular basis... having another human being around can be nice. lol.



Oooh. Those do sound nice.


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 23, 2012)

I dunno. Im not a talker and I dont like to cuddle. I chill and eat with my bestie all the time and I go on adventures with my dog. I get regular (amaaaaaazing) sex from a dude I know.

Perhaps the past few years have fucked up my views on relationships and love, but I see no need for a significant other for me. And if I were to start dating, I'd have to give up the fuck buddy and I CANT DO THAT.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 24, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There are all kinds of benefits to having someone to come home to...
> 
> Someone to snuggle with, someone to cook dinner with, someone to talk to about your day, someone to watch movies with, someone to have sex with on a regular basis... having another human being around can be nice. lol.



She said what I feel about the subject, and she said it better than I ever could.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> Oooh. Those do sound nice.


Were you serious in that you couldn't come up with ANY benefits of being in a relationship on your own? 


Bottom line, if it's for you, it can be divine. If you want a casual string of fuck buddies and don't want to relate to anyone on more than a superficial level then it might not work for you. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Cara (Sep 24, 2012)

single, 39. 
I don't know anymore...


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 26, 2012)

On the subject of dating, why the hell do men get all fucking freaked out when I say Hey wanna go out some night?

Im not asking for marriage. Im not asking for committement. Im not even asking for a second date. I just want an excuse to get dolled up and go out for a night of fun. I want to walk around downtown with a cleaned up, good lookin man on my arm. Cocktails, dinner, maybe a show or a movie, drinks and dancing.

Wtf happened to to the days where men and women went out without it having the "first date" feel? I dont even care if a single+looking dude takes me. I want my guy friends to take me out! I want to be treated like a lady once in a while!!!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> On the subject of dating, why the hell do men get all fucking freaked out when I say Hey wanna go out some night?
> 
> Im not asking for marriage. Im not asking for committement. Im not even asking for a second date. I just want an excuse to get dolled up and go out for a night of fun. I want to walk around downtown with a cleaned up, good lookin man on my arm. Cocktails, dinner, maybe a show or a movie, drinks and dancing.
> 
> Wtf happened to to the days where men and women went out without it having the "first date" feel? I dont even care if a single+looking dude takes me. I want my guy friends to take me out! I want to be treated like a lady once in a while!!!



Some of us don't get freaked out by that. Maybe I'm older and just don't give a shit... but I don't remember this ever being an issue for me. Of course I've stayed friends with a few of the girls I've dated years after we actually did, I know some guys have trouble with that too. Personally I think it's easier when that "dating pressure" is not there because both parties can just be who they want rather than who they think is going to impress their date.


----------



## MistahS (Sep 26, 2012)

Singleton here! :-(


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Some of us don't get freaked out by that. Maybe I'm older and just don't give a shit... but I don't remember this ever being an issue for me. Of course I've stayed friends with a few of the girls I've dated years after we actually did, I know some guys have trouble with that too. Personally I think it's easier when that "dating pressure" is not there because both parties can just be who they want rather than who they think is going to impress their date.



Date i remember this word lol

I am so epic fail on the whole trying to impress someone front. I have never believed in being anything other than myself, whats the point of trying to be something your not to someone who doesnt really know you and who you may end up in a relationship with its hardly a stellar beginning 

just my 2 cents worth


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 27, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Were you serious in that you couldn't come up with ANY benefits of being in a relationship on your own?
> 
> 
> Bottom line, if it's for you, it can be divine. If you want a casual string of fuck buddies and don't want to relate to anyone on more than a superficial level then it might not work for you. Different strokes for different folks.



Well, I was pretty much knocked out from fatigue when I posted that, so at the time, yeah, I couldn't come up with anything. lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 27, 2012)

IM at the point that I hate being single, but I hate the dating life even more. I do feel extremely lonely, but I don't see my singleness changing anytime soon. I just don't like any of the guys that are my options around here. 

I mean... Their bravado is so easy to break... And what's with all the guys acting like hurt puppies? Honestly, I have a puppy already. I don't need a man to act like one too.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Sep 27, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> IM at the point that I hate being single, but I hate the dating life even more. I do feel extremely lonely, but I don't see my singleness changing anytime soon. I just don't like any of the guys that are my options around here.
> 
> I mean... Their bravado is so easy to break... And what's with all the guys acting like hurt puppies? Honestly, I have a puppy already. I don't need a man to act like one too.



Damn, can't rep you for this! When I read the "hurt puppies" line I had this sudden urge to loudly imitate a dog whining! Hahahahahaha

Bravado is always easy to break because the weak points are usually easy to spot... especially in people that display too much bravado.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh right. Forgot to post here. I've been single for a while. :I


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 30, 2012)

Well I'm back. In the end he couldn't get past my size. He really tried and we're still gonna be friends though. I appreciate that he tried so hard because that says how much he really likes me as a person

But...I'm back


----------



## Weirdo890 (Sep 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Well I'm back. In the end he couldn't get past my size. He really tried and we're still gonna be friends though. I appreciate that he tried so hard because that says how much he really likes me as a person
> 
> But...I'm back



I'm sorry to hear that. *Big Hugs*


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Well I'm back. In the end he couldn't get past my size. He really tried and we're still gonna be friends though. I appreciate that he tried so hard because that says how much he really likes me as a person
> 
> But...I'm back




awww bummer sorry to hear that, but at least now you both know so there is no question etc hanging over either of you. lots of hugs


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Well I'm back. In the end he couldn't get past my size. He really tried and we're still gonna be friends though. I appreciate that he tried so hard because that says how much he really likes me as a person
> 
> But...I'm back



Oh, crap. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Well I'm back. In the end he couldn't get past my size. He really tried and we're still gonna be friends though. I appreciate that he tried so hard because that says how much he really likes me as a person
> 
> But...I'm back



At least you didn't waste your time. I wasted 18 years with a person that was not attracted to my body. It was terrible. Be glad, largenlovely. You are a beautiful and delightful person. Blessings! :kiss2:


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks y'all...I'm doing ok actually. It was way too stressful knowing his issue with my weight. He wanted to get past it but it was obvious to both of us it was just not happening. After being with FA's, it's basically impossible to deal with someone trying to tolerate your size rather than being into it.

Totally agree Mimosa...we also discussed that we were both glad to realize it wasn't gonna work pretty soon before it became destructive and harmed our friendship.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Thanks y'all...I'm doing ok actually. It was way too stressful knowing his issue with my weight. He wanted to get past it but it was obvious to both of us it was just not happening. After being with FA's, it's basically impossible to deal with someone trying to tolerate your size rather than being into it.
> 
> Totally agree Mimosa...we also discussed that we were both glad to realize it wasn't gonna work pretty soon before it became destructive and harmed our friendship.


That just totally sucks. I'm so sorry.

I'm completely with Mimi that at least you didn't waste more time with this. I know all too well the heartache of being with someone who didn't love my body, and eventually, me.


----------



## cooljoeyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Still single!!


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 1, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> That just totally sucks. I'm so sorry.
> 
> I'm completely with Mimi that at least you didn't waste more time with this. I know all too well the heartache of being with someone who didn't love my body, and eventually, me.



We were both disappointed because we connect so well in every other way buuut He wasn't happy with my size and it was making me unhappy and spilling over into other things too. So I'm glad we spotted it early and got out while the gettin' was good lol (especially before any kind of moving of stuff was involved lol) Glad we were at least able to salvage our friendship though. 

I think I'm gonna stick with FA's though lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about it and hope you find the FA of your dreams... your weight is not something he should of had to " get past" it was something he should have embraced it's a part of what makes you you... at least the friendship survived... here's to never settling for less then the best


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 2, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I'm sorry to hear about it and hope you find the FA of your dreams... your weight is not something he should of had to " get past" it was something he should have embraced it's a part of what makes you you... at least the friendship survived... here's to never settling for less then the best



Thanks  it was definitely a learning experience...it sucks that it turned out like that but whatta ya do. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## danielson123 (Oct 2, 2012)

Almost reached the escape velocity for this thread, but it wasn't in the stars this time. Back to square one... Who's going to be the lucky girl that catches my eye next?


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 5, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Almost reached the escape velocity for this thread, but it wasn't in the stars this time. Back to square one... Who's going to be the lucky girl that catches my eye next?



Sorry to hear that man, they don't know what they're missing


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, the other fella I gave up for the last relationship is still available. This guy is definitely an FA. We're back in touch and gonna catch back up and hopefully hang out again. I tell ya, after that last disaster, it will be nice to have the attention of an FA again.


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (Oct 5, 2012)

Single. Not entirely sure I want a relationship. Not entirely against it either. Meh.


----------



## one2one (Oct 6, 2012)

The thing is I've always been a little independent, and so as much as I want a relationship, and I do, I'm OK when I'm not in one. I don't have to have a significant other to be happy, although I miss a ton of things about having someone special in my life when I don't. I know how to take care of myself, I have family, I have friends, I can kill spiders; I even have a decent independent mechanic. But I've come to realize that I can't do everything by myself, and if I'm being completely honest there are some things that men are much better at than I am. 

Like tonight, for example. There is a mouse in my apartment, and this is way beyond what I can handle. I've been through the total panic phase, I've called people, I've been given lots of solid advise about how to deal with it, and I sat down and had a good cry. I went out and got traps, added peanut butter, set them and waited. The damn thing won't go in the trap, and the only thing in the entire world that I want right now is a man with broad shoulders and strong arms to protect me; to hold me and comfort me until I fall asleep or the trap is sprung, whichever comes first.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Oct 6, 2012)

We almost got back together - just yesterday she told me she loves me and no one will ever be better then me - but then she told me she didn't want me in the long term because I want to be an artist, which won't bring in enough money to support the lifestyle she wants to live. If she has to pay her own bills, she won't have enough to buy the "nice things" she wants.

I don't think I can express how derangedly fucking angry I am right now in text.

Just need to keep reminding myself that I'm getting out of Florida for a while soon, and I'll have the chance to make a more permanent move once my roommates find someone to replace me. I can leave all of it behind.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Oct 8, 2012)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> We almost got back together - just yesterday she told me she loves me and no one will ever be better then me - but then she told me she didn't want me in the long term because I want to be an artist, which won't bring in enough money to support the lifestyle she wants to live. If she has to pay her own bills, she won't have enough to buy the "nice things" she wants.
> 
> I don't think I can express how derangedly fucking angry I am right now in text.
> 
> Just need to keep reminding myself that I'm getting out of Florida for a while soon, and I'll have the chance to make a more permanent move once my roommates find someone to replace me. I can leave all of it behind.



Your post made me think of this old NWA song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STtwzLVAa1s

But all the best with getting out and leaving it all behind.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2012)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> We almost got back together - just yesterday she told me she loves me and no one will ever be better then me - but then she told me she didn't want me in the long term because I want to be an artist, which won't bring in enough money to support the lifestyle she wants to live. If she has to pay her own bills, she won't have enough to buy the "nice things" she wants.
> 
> I don't think I can express how derangedly fucking angry I am right now in text.
> 
> Just need to keep reminding myself that I'm getting out of Florida for a while soon, and I'll have the chance to make a more permanent move once my roommates find someone to replace me. I can leave all of it behind.



OH isn't she gonna kick herself if you make it big as an Artist. You have to follow your passion someone who truly loves you will support that, it is such a shame she diddnt. Nice things in life are nice but not essential kindness, caring and other such things rate a lot higher in my book

lots of hugs I say her loss go prove to her you can make it as an Artist and do bloody well at it be the one that got away  thats the best revenge to live a happy life filled with passion


----------



## Mathias (Oct 12, 2012)

Still here. I mean...it was close but no cigar. :really sad:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 14, 2012)

Still here, too. There is this girl on Tumblr who likes me a lot, though. But she stays all the way in Kentucky.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 14, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> Still here, too. There is this girl on Tumblr who likes me a lot, though. But she stays all the way in Kentucky.



Go get her!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, apparently he liked it, because he's putting a ring on it. :wubu: Out of this thread! Best wishes to the rest of you. Hang in there!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, apparently he liked it, because he's putting a ring on it. :wubu: Out of this thread! Best wishes to the rest of you. Hang in there!



Congratulations!! I wish you all the best


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, apparently he liked it, because he's putting a ring on it. :wubu: Out of this thread! Best wishes to the rest of you. Hang in there!




Congrats!!!! Best of luck and longevity to you both


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 15, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, apparently he liked it, because he's putting a ring on it. :wubu: Out of this thread! Best wishes to the rest of you. Hang in there!



Yay that's awesome  congrats to you and big hugs


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 15, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, apparently he liked it, because he's putting a ring on it. :wubu: Out of this thread! Best wishes to the rest of you. Hang in there!



Whoa, wait, wha- REALLY?! Awesomesauce! Congratulations!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 15, 2012)

Still single in the great white north!


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm single, but I actually kinda like being single.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 16, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, apparently he liked it, because he's putting a ring on it...



Does that mean you need to get it pierced??

*giggle*

You already now how I feel about you two. YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 17, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Does that mean you need to get it pierced??
> 
> *giggle*
> 
> You already now how I feel about you two. YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


LOL. Thanks, Randi. <3  I feel the same way!


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 18, 2012)

Gotta date with that dude I was seeing before my friend messed me all up 

This guy I KNOW is an FA ...if I haven't said it lately, thank God for FA's lol


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm still single.. had been talking to someone from this board for years, got close, fell in love with him (even w/o meeting yet), was supposed to meet maybe mid Dec and have been talking up until the last month and he just quit talking, doesn't respond to any email, online message or phone text. I know he's been on here since he's on my buddy list so I know he's gotten my emails/msg's but won't even talk to me and tell me what's going on or why he doesn't seem to want to talk to me. Sucks, hurts, miss my friend.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 21, 2012)

Listening to some Dire Straits now. There's a line in "Romeo & Juliet" that reminds me about my ex.

"You promised me everything
You primised me thick and thin, yeah
Now you just say - oh, Romeo, yeah
You know I used to have a scene with him"

Anyone else who's still friends on FB with your ex? Isn't it lovely seeing how perfect her life is with her new boyfriend and that's she never ever had it more wonderful in her whole life?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2012)

ChickletsBBW, I swear it's an epidemic. (compassion & empathy hugs)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Listening to some Dire Straits now. There's a line in "Romeo & Juliet" that reminds me about my ex.
> 
> "You promised me everything
> You primised me thick and thin, yeah
> ...


Please stop torturing yourself, Ivan. Unfriend her, block her, even temporarily will do wonders for you.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 21, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Isn't it lovely seeing how perfect her life is with her new boyfriend and that's she never ever had it more wonderful in her whole life?



No, it isn't lovely. Which is why removing an ex from facebook is one of the first steps to healing. To echo CP: please stop torturing yourself. ((hugs))


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> No, it isn't lovely. Which is why removing an ex from facebook is one of the first steps to healing. To echo CP: please stop torturing yourself. ((hugs))



I didn't unfriendly my last ex, but I did hide him for several months to give me time to heal. We're friends now, but if I'd seen him with the new girl not long after our breakup, I wouldn't have dealt well. It's possible to be friendly, but not while one party is still in pain from the relationship.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 21, 2012)

I am so bored with the men who are trying to contact me *snooze fest* where are the exciting fun men who can go do off the wall shit and yet still maintain at least most of their sanity lol

it's such a difficult mix to find.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I am so bored with the men who are trying to contact me *snooze fest* where are the exciting fun men who can go do off the wall shit and yet still maintain at least most of their sanity lol
> 
> it's such a difficult mix to find.



I second that  


Ivan, please stop letting yourself be hurt  There's good advice here.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 22, 2012)

Still single. I think my folks are a bit more upset about it than I am now. For one, my sister's threatening to set me up on a blind date sooner or later. lol


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 23, 2012)

Somehow, I almost always wind up feeling like I'm in the stereotypical "man" role in almost all my dating scenarios. I have no idea how this winds up happening. 

I say something that I think is innocuous and then I get the "what did u mean by THAT" question. Then I have to start explaining myself and wind up feeling like I am digging a bigger hole than I initially fell into and all I really want is for the conversation to stop because I feel trapped with no way out.

There have been exceptions of course, but on average, that's how it turns out more often than not. 

Weird


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 23, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Somehow, I almost always wind up feeling like I'm in the stereotypical "man" role in almost all my dating scenarios. I have no idea how this winds up happening.
> 
> I say something that I think is innocuous and then I get the "what did u mean by THAT" question. Then I have to start explaining myself and wind up feeling like I am digging a bigger hole than I initially fell into and all I really want is for the conversation to stop because I feel trapped with no way out.
> 
> ...



I don't think that's necessarily a "man" thing. I've definitely gone on a bunch of dates with women who shove their foot so far into their mouth their stomach gets athlete's foot.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2012)

She says she's single; I guess that means that I am for certain now as well.

Known it for a while, but seeing it flat out there seals the deal.

The heartache here feels like physical pain and emptiness, like something's been scooped out.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 23, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> I don't think that's necessarily a "man" thing. I've definitely gone on a bunch of dates with women who shove their foot so far into their mouth their stomach gets athlete's foot.



Lol yeah, I tried to extract my foot on the latest one and only served to get my hand stuck in there as well lol

We all hear about how men find themselves in those types of circumstances but I didn't know that the roles could be reversed, except with me lol


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 23, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> She says she's single; I guess that means that I am for certain now as well.
> 
> Known it for a while, but seeing it flat out there seals the deal.
> 
> The heartache here feels like physical pain and emptiness, like something's been scooped out.



I'm sorry  *hugs*


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 24, 2012)

Checking in......


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 24, 2012)

Still single, though there seem to be plenty of interested parties... in other states... -_-


----------



## Nenona (Oct 24, 2012)

Still single. still fat.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 25, 2012)

Single single single.

horny horny horny


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 25, 2012)

Still here and of course while being single seems to be how my life will be at least the company is good, hope some of you get to jump ship soon


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 26, 2012)

There's a guy in my life that really wants to take away my single status. I'm not sure what to make of him.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 26, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> There's a guy in my life that really wants to take away my single status. I'm not sure what to make of him.



Suddenly I felt really jealous... what a truly lucky guy.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Oct 26, 2012)

If there isn't a "Scumbag Dating Site Member" meme yet, there needs to be one.

"SURE, I'D LOVE TO MEET UP!"

NEVER RESPONDS TO ANY OF YOUR MESSAGES AGAIN.


----------



## Micara (Oct 26, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> *Somehow, I almost always wind up feeling like I'm in the stereotypical "man" role in almost all my dating scenarios. I have no idea how this winds up happening. *
> I say something that I think is innocuous and then I get the "what did u mean by THAT" question. Then I have to start explaining myself and wind up feeling like I am digging a bigger hole than I initially fell into and all I really want is for the conversation to stop because I feel trapped with no way out.
> 
> There have been exceptions of course, but on average, that's how it turns out more often than not.
> ...



This. I was just talking about this the other day, about how I am such a guy when it comes to relationships.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 27, 2012)

Micara said:


> This. I was just talking about this the other day, about how I am such a guy when it comes to relationships.



I wonder if it's because I was raised with mostly guys and have always had more guy friends than girl friends. It's the only I can figure.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Oct 27, 2012)

First date in the new city coming up soon. I'm not exactly sure what we're going to do, but I'm looking forward to it.

Just between me and Dimensions... I'm already not optimistic about our chances of working out - she marked "I prefer overweight people" as an unacceptable answer on her OKC profile, claims to have never been in love, and she answered several questions saying that she has an abnormally low sex drive.

But at least it's something. Plus, I won't know until I at least meet her in real life. We'll see.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Oct 28, 2012)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> First date in the new city coming up soon. I'm not exactly sure what we're going to do, but I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Just between me and Dimensions... I'm already not optimistic about our chances of working out - she marked "I prefer overweight people" as an unacceptable answer on her OKC profile, claims to have never been in love, and she answered several questions saying that she has an abnormally low sex drive.
> 
> But at least it's something. Plus, I won't know until I at least meet her in real life. We'll see.



Good luck dude! Try to avoid jumping to conclusions until you meet her though. Of course, if she's still fucked up when you meet her then jump away. In fact, I'll buy you plane ride and you can fly to Conclusion Land and parachute down!!! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 28, 2012)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> she answered several questions saying that she has an abnormally low sex drive.



I think if I saw that, I would've had to pass lol

But at least you're getting out and meeting people in a new place. That's something.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 28, 2012)

Scorsese86 said:


> Suddenly I felt really jealous... what a truly lucky guy.



Don't be too jealous. Lol. I'm not really attracted to him. It's just that he and I are going through a few similar things right now and just need some hugs sometimes. He developed feelings for me but I don't have any for him.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 30, 2012)

Where oh where is my nerd in shining armor


----------



## Pandasaur (Oct 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Where oh where is my nerd in shining armor



You know, I keep asking myself that every time I glare at my okcupid >.<


----------



## mimosa (Oct 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Where oh where is my nerd in shining armor



Yes, me too!!!  I like them nerdy, understanding, kind and horny. :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol surely there are enough nerdy FA's to go around

I forgot to add kind and horny...yeah, that too lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 30, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> Don't be too jealous. Lol. I'm not really attracted to him. It's just that he and I are going through a few similar things right now and just need some hugs sometimes. He developed feelings for me but I don't have any for him.



Let's meet soon


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 30, 2012)

Well another year is quickly coming to an end wonder if the new year will bring some of us what we truly deserve? Here's hoping oh and happy halloween


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 1, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Where oh where is my nerd in shining armor



You know I ask myself that question to though sans the armour lol not looking to be rescued


----------



## mimosa (Nov 1, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Lol surely there are enough nerdy FA's to go around
> 
> I forgot to add kind and horny...yeah, that too lol


 Hellz yeah you forgot to add kind and horny! LOL 



spiritangel said:


> You know I ask myself that question to though sans the armour lol not looking to be rescued



So, basically you just want a nerd?  Yeah, I have met some awesomely nerdy guys that have rocked my world.:wubu: Bring on the (horny and kind) NERDS!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 1, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Hellz yeah you forgot to add kind and horny! LOL



Yeah, didn't even think about those traits but since ya brought it up.........lol

Nothin' sexier than a smart man ...total sapiosexual here lol


----------



## mimosa (Nov 1, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Yeah, didn't even think about those traits but since ya brought it up.........lol
> 
> Nothin' sexier than a smart man ...total sapiosexual here lol



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I once knew a man that was incredibly intelligent in more ways than one. I think I was turned on the whole relationship. LOL I will never forget him. He was really special.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 1, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I once knew a man that was incredibly intelligent in more ways than one. I think I was turned on the whole relationship. LOL I will never forget him. He was really special.



Those kinda guys are hard to come by in my area lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 1, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Hellz yeah you forgot to add kind and horny! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically you just want a nerd?  Yeah, I have met some awesomely nerdy guys that have rocked my world.:wubu: Bring on the (horny and kind) NERDS!



well a sexy, kind kinky nerd  with an awesome sense of humour (eeep better stop adding things or this list will get huge)


----------



## mimosa (Nov 1, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Those kinda guys are hard to come by in my area lol


One of the reasons it didn't work out was that he lived in another country. LOL


spiritangel said:


> well a sexy, kind kinky nerd  with an awesome sense of humour (eeep better stop adding things or this list will get huge)



In order for a guy to be with me, HE HAS to have a sense of humor. I think almost every word that comes out of my mouth is a smart ass remark. :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 1, 2012)

Well... Looks like the guy really thought we were a couple. He tried to break up with me today. I think he was sad that I wasn't bothered by it. Lol. Better fish out there than him. 

Officially still part of the Singles Club.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 1, 2012)

mimosa said:


> One of the reasons it didn't work out was that he lived in another country. LOL
> 
> In order for a guy to be with me, HE HAS to have a sense of humor. I think almost every word that comes out of my mouth is a smart ass remark. :doh:



Isn't that always the way of it lol...I've never really been into most of the guys from here *sigh* totally not my type

Same here on the sense of humor thing ladies!! I need someone who can make me giggle and isn't uptight. People who can't laugh at themselves need not apply.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 1, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> Well... Looks like the guy really thought we were a couple. He tried to break up with me today. I think he was sad that I wasn't bothered by it. Lol. Better fish out there than him.
> 
> Officially still part of the Singles Club.



Oh well, he did ya a favor. Good riddance lol


----------



## mimosa (Nov 1, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> Well... Looks like the guy really thought we were a couple. He tried to break up with me today. I think he was sad that I wasn't bothered by it. Lol. Better fish out there than him.
> 
> Officially still part of the Singles Club.



He sets you free and in exchange, you will find the right person.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mighty fine time for me to be a nerd, I guarantee. lol

Would you believe I said this in my best Cajun voice as I typed this?


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 3, 2012)

I took myself on a date today and I was a perfect gentleman


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 3, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> I took myself on a date today and I was a perfect gentleman



I love this think I am gonna have to take myself out on more dates  not sure I wont try and cop a feel though rofl


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 4, 2012)

A friend of a friend has been hitting on me the last couple nights. Tonight, it was in front of the girl he brought with him..though, I don't know if they were together or just hanging out as friends. 

He was at our mutual friend's house last night and made a comment on my appearance. Then as he was leaving tonight, he came up to me and made another comment on my appearance. 

He's much much too young (22 or thereabouts) and not really my type but it was flattering all the same.

Just an added funny sidenote, his dad also came onto me years ago. I've had that happen twice, a father and son come onto me, I guess FA-ness *can* run in families lol


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 5, 2012)

I confess that I was offended when my friend claimed that my hate for romance movies is only because I have never been in a relationship. I didn't know that having a relationship would be the main factor in my favorite genres.......


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 6, 2012)

Just got off the phone with someone I met off POF and we talked for like 6 hours. We had so much in common. He's not an FA...yeah, I know..I'm doing *that* again lol but with so much in common, I gotta see if it might lead somewhere. We're gonna go out tomorrow night 

Or tonight rather lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 6, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Just got off the phone with someone I met off POF and we talked for like 6 hours. We had so much in common. He's not an FA...yeah, I know..I'm doing *that* again lol but with so much in common, I gotta see if it might lead somewhere. We're gonna go out tomorrow night
> 
> Or tonight rather lol



You have a full length shot on POF dont you?? and a face pic so he would know what you look like

much luck hope hes a largenlovely admirer cause thats what you really need


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 6, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> You have a full length shot on POF dont you?? and a face pic so he would know what you look like
> 
> much luck hope hes a largenlovely admirer cause thats what you really need



Yeah I have about 3 full lengths on there and I even put my weight on my profile so there would be no confusion lol. It was something I also brought up in the beginning of the conversation lol I wanna make sure they know what to expect lol

I got my fingers crossed...I sure don't wanna go through what I did last time though. I guess I will find out more tonight  

And ty ...I will keep y'all posted lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just curious is POF anything other than a hookup
Site? I thought it was one step away from Adult
Friend Finder??


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 6, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> Just curious is POF anything other than a hookup
> Site? I thought it was one step away from Adult
> Friend Finder??



LOL I'm sure for some people it is but not everybody. It asks you what type of relationship you're looking for. You can even block people who are just looking for sex or who have messaged others for sexual encounters.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, I just left and he could prove me wrong but I dunno that it went very well lol..it ended in a handshake. Yikes lol

If I wasn't what he expected, I'm gonna have to assume that it's because 350lbs looks very different in pictures than it does in real life lol

I dunno..we'll see if I hear back from him. I hope so. We had a lot in common and he's a cutie.


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 6, 2012)

POF isn't too bad, I actually had more intimate encounters requests on okcupid than POF...definitely blocked them T_T


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 6, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Well, I just left and he could prove me wrong but I dunno that it went very well lol..it ended in a handshake. Yikes lol
> 
> If I wasn't what he expected, I'm gonna have to assume that it's because 350lbs looks very different in pictures than it does in real life lol
> 
> I dunno..we'll see if I hear back from him. I hope so. We had a lot in common and he's a cutie.




=) I am glad your date went well. I hope he does call you!!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 7, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> =) I am glad your date went well. I hope he does call you!!



I re-read my post and the way I worded it was all wrong lol

The date didn't go well. Or at least I don't think it did. I suppose I will know more within the next few days but I think my size overwhelmed him.

I think I need a sponsor..and everytime I consider dating someone who isn't an FA, I should call that person so they can talk me out of it lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I re-read my post and the way I worded it was all wrong lol
> 
> The date didn't go well. Or at least I don't think it did. I suppose I will know more within the next few days but I think my size overwhelmed him.
> 
> I think I need a sponsor..and everytime I consider dating someone who isn't an FA, I should call that person so they can talk me out of it lol



You know I have dated both some men just like women and are not hung up on size so dont rule it out

sorry the date did not go well but you are beautiful and awesome and at least know that you deserve the very best you will find him


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 7, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> You know I have dated both some men just like women and are not hung up on size so dont rule it out
> 
> sorry the date did not go well but you are beautiful and awesome and at least know that you deserve the very best you will find him



Thanks  this whole dating process annoys me but it's a necessary evil to find someone worth keeping. 

He did write me today, which I was surprised after our final handshake lol. I won't rule him out though. 

I hate dating lol


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 7, 2012)

The dating world sucks >.<


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> The dating world sucks >.<



It really does at times but then sometimes you meet someone who is awesome even if not for you and it gives you hope


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 7, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> It really does at times but then sometimes you meet someone who is awesome even if not for you and it gives you hope



Thank you, I will keep this in mind when my love journey starts to get frustrating =)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate dating too. Lol. It's unfortunate that I'm single for my birthday again this year... But I may be getting birthday sex for the first time at least


----------



## NewfieGal (Nov 8, 2012)

Lovely you slay me with your humor  stick to FAs at least you know they appreciate the whole package inside and out next time i see you thinking about trying a non fa I'll be your sponsor


----------



## NewfieGal (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh and dating doesn't always suck if you find someone who's meant for you, never give up on finding love and stuff cause it might find you when you least expect it


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 9, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Lovely you slay me with your humor  stick to FAs at least you know they appreciate the whole package inside and out next time i see you thinking about trying a non fa I'll be your sponsor



Amen to that sistah lol

But the problem with a lot of the FA's that I run into, is they just wanna talk about my fat. 

Hopefully I will stumble upon someone worth having at some point lol

#cantwinforlosing lol


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 9, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I hate dating too. Lol. It's unfortunate that I'm single for my birthday again this year... But I may be getting birthday sex for the first time at least



Yay for birthday sex!!! Lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I have my eyes set on one person. But it will be a long six month plus wait until I get the chance to see her. In any case, I'm crushing hard. :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 9, 2012)

Single..single single single single single single. Enough said?


----------



## penguin (Nov 9, 2012)

Where I'm at right now, I don't know if I want another relationship.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 10, 2012)

Stepping out of here for a while, like at least a week


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 10, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Stepping out of here for a while, like at least a week



I so hope its longer than that but enjoy the break  and fill us in when your ready much luck


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 11, 2012)

That feeling when you know you're developing a crush on someone, (green eyes, long, blonde hair), and you're also painfully aware she's in a relationship.


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Nov 11, 2012)

Newly single. Still adjusting.. But yeah, getting there. It's all for the best, etc


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was told today that, being 21 years old, someone who is 25 would be too old for me to think about dating. It was pretty much hypothetical, but I seriously have trouble picturing myself with somebody my own age or younger. I might actually be terrified by it. I guess since I consider myself as more of a follower or listener, with a kind of go-with-the-flow attitude, that I would be a tad uncomfortable putting so much faith into someone that isn't more mature and learned and life-experienced than myself.

I'm really messed up "up there".


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 12, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> I was told today that, being 21 years old, someone who is 25 would be too old for me to think about dating. It was pretty much hypothetical, but I seriously have trouble picturing myself with somebody my own age or younger. I might actually be terrified by it. I guess since I consider myself as more of a follower or listener, with a kind of go-with-the-flow attitude, that I would be a tad uncomfortable putting so much faith into someone that isn't more mature and learned and life-experienced than myself.
> 
> I'm really messed up "up there".


There's nothing messed up with being attracted to another person who happens to be more than five years older than you. There are many many happy and healthy relationships where there's a ten year or more age difference and few blink when the man is older, so why should anyone care if the woman is? Date who you want to date. It doesn't mean you have mommy issues, it doesn't mean she's a pedophile. It just means you're attracted to each other. Don't let other people police your happiness, ever. It's none of their business, Daniel.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 12, 2012)

OK why do i never get sex for my birthday?


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 13, 2012)

Officially removing myself from this thread. Also, I met her on my birthday. Double win!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 13, 2012)

Alicia Rose said:


> Officially removing myself from this thread. Also, I met her on my birthday. Double win!



Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 13, 2012)

I came REALLY close to having a beautiful English boyfriend. :wubu: BUTTTTTTTT...(Yes, a big but. ) I am NOT ready to be in a relationship right now. One day, I will be ready for a wonderful man to enter my life. 

So yeah. I'm still here. Pass the chips and dip. :eat1: Also a cold soda, please.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 13, 2012)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ct4K_Ib_tE*


:wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 14, 2012)

Consider me signed up.

Again.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 14, 2012)

biglynch said:


> OK why do i never get sex for my birthday?



You probably live on the wrong side of the pond?

Or you are/ were too drunk?


----------



## biglynch (Nov 14, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> You probably live on the wrong side of the pond?
> 
> Or you are/ were too drunk?



Drunk... me...possibly.

I agree that im defo on the wrong side of the pond. Saying that though i have a date with a girl coming up soon, so maybe this side is looking up.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2012)

Alicia Rose said:


> Officially removing myself from this thread. Also, I met her on my birthday. Double win!



Congrats


aww Mimi sorry to hear that


I am as single as single as single as I can be without prospects cause I really havent been looking 

did have someone pop back up briefly but they could not take the heat for their vanishing act oh well one day someone worthwhile will come by in the meantime

hands Mimosa a soda and the chips and dips and sits down to enjoy the movie


----------



## GunnerFA (Nov 15, 2012)

Single for about 2 years now and very much wanting to get back into the dating scene but not sure where to start


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay, so my sister started that nonsense again. Saying that I need to start thinking about trying to find a girlfriend before I turn into one of those creepy guys that live alone and turn insane or something. I dunno what she said after saying that I need a girlfriend, because I just drifted off into lala-land.

Is there any way I can just shut her up and make her mind her own business? I tried the whole "tell her to get her own love life started up" thing but that didn't work too well.


----------



## penguin (Nov 16, 2012)

You could try telling her that you don't need a relationship to be happy, and that you're not going to get into a relationship just to be in one.


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 16, 2012)

Since its Friday I plan on getting dressed up and taking myself out for some sushi. I plan on eating in the middle of the restaurant instead of in the corner where they normally put parties of one >.>...

Maybe even a movie afterward to see Wreck it Ralph...I will have the armrest all to myself!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 16, 2012)

My sister will tell me that I'm way too picky. I tell her that I'm perfectly fine being alone and would rather stay that way than settle for less than I want.


----------



## Stargazer78 (Nov 16, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> My sister will tell me that I'm way too picky. I tell her that I'm perfectly fine being alone and would rather stay that way than settle for less than I want.



Thats exactly what I always tell my mother


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 16, 2012)

penguin said:


> You could try telling her that you don't need a relationship to be happy, and that you're not going to get into a relationship just to be in one.



I tried that too. She's really.... to put it nicely, hard-headed.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm giving up for a minute lol...maybe a long minute.


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 17, 2012)

Its nice that my mother did not force traditional female roles onto my sisters and I. She is one of the few ladies I know that does not want to be grandmother.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 18, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> Its nice that my mother did not force traditional female roles onto my sisters and I. She is one of the few ladies I know that does not want to be grandmother.



My mom also didn't want to be a grandmother. She was not happy when my sister and I announced we were having babies a few years ago. But she loves her grandsons so much. :wubu:

I didn't realize just how much a woman can be shamed for not being traditional until I had to go through it in some form. But the main thing that matters is loving yourself and your family. Being there for each other.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 18, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> aww Mimi sorry to hear that
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. In my journey, I have learned from some of the guys that entered and exited my life. This last gentleman gave me some wise words that I REALLY needed to hear. It was important that I met him. He also gave me hope that someone can fall in love with me just as I am right now. He was very special. I feel God made me bump into him for a divine reason. I don't feel bad about this. I feel blessed. 
I have a desire to celebrate each moment of my life. No matter who is in or out , I want a life rich in love, romance, kindness, deeply satisfying spirituality and sensuality. 

So I say freedom to all singles to love themselves. Love is already present. :wubu:


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 18, 2012)

It sucks when I have promising connections with men who live hours or states away. I am just not into the long distance thing. Whining to you via skype is too impersonal for me.


----------



## simonmick (Nov 20, 2012)

Single and looking..looking hard and long lol,all the way across the pond to the states.Patience boy,patience.It will happen


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 20, 2012)

simonmick said:


> Single and looking..looking hard and long lol,all the way across the pond to the states.Patience boy,patience.It will happen



I'm sure you won't have a difficult time. We love English accents over here lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

sniff always America never Australia.....

grrr argh had first sparks have had with anyone in like forever and hes bloody married bah humbug I told him no way will I go there we can be friends thats it

sigh is it to much to ask for sparks, and lively conversation from someone who is single seriously


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 20, 2012)

here again....


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 20, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> sigh is it to much to ask for sparks, and lively conversation from someone who is single seriously



Amen sistah!! They're about as rare as a snuffleupakis lol


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 20, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> sigh is it to much to ask for sparks, and lively conversation from someone who is single seriously



That and someone who doesn't ask to see your boobies after introducing themselves >_<


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 20, 2012)

boobies make for great conversation though


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> That and someone who doesn't ask to see your boobies after introducing themselves >_<



oh see my idea of lively quick witted conversation involves no boob belly size or other talk


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Nov 21, 2012)

mimosa said:


> I came REALLY close to having a beautiful English boyfriend. :wubu: BUTTTTTTTT...(Yes, a big but. ) I am NOT ready to be in a relationship right now. One day, I will be ready for a wonderful man to enter my life.
> 
> So yeah. I'm still here. Pass the chips and dip. :eat1: Also a cold soda, please.




You'll find that someone, I'm sure of it... and they'll be lucky to have you!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 23, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> You'll find that someone, I'm sure of it... and they'll be lucky to have you!



I deeply appreciate you and what you said here. Thank you.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Nov 23, 2012)

mimosa said:


> I deeply appreciate you and what you said here. Thank you.



You're most welcome!

And yeah, I'm still here on this thread too... although I'm kind of glad considering the kind of crazy relationship I almost got myself into earlier this year. When a woman forgets your name during a date, that's a sign but not necessarily grounds to ditch. When she's having a full on conversation with herself on the next one while you're trying to talk to her... that's a sign to RUN! Hahahahahahahahahaha!

But in all seriousness and to be fair, I hope she is able to get some sort of help because she has been through a lot in the last couple of years (not with me, before this year I hadn't seen her for almost 3 years) and I don't think that she's coping too well with it all.


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate when you have been in a conversation with someone online for like 3 weeks and then suddenly they stop responding.


----------



## jagtd (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't know if I'm in the right place for this.
I had a gf and we separated now just want FWB.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> I hate when you have been in a conversation with someone online for like 3 weeks and then suddenly they stop responding.



Amen to that it seems to happen all the time do not be surprised when 3 6 or 12 months later they suddenly re appear and want to pick up where they left off (rolls eyes)

I now assume either they were already taken or they have met someone else or that they are addicted to the first part but cant handle the rest.

I just take the whole internet thing with a grain of salt these days if your that interested you will make plans to meet me


Sorry Blackhawk that sounds like a nightmare, you deserve the very best so perhaps you need to read what you wrote to Mimi and remember that it applies to you also


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 25, 2012)

Ladies, you'll be fine. Just do what makes you happy and put yourself out there. I'm single, but I've gotten to know a few guys IN REAL LIFE that were very gentleman-like. No boob, belly, or butt talk that way!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Nov 25, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Sorry Blackhawk that sounds like a nightmare, you deserve the very best so perhaps you need to read what you wrote to Mimi and remember that it applies to you also



It's actually not as much of a nightmare as it sounds. It has more of a comedic value to it now that time has distanced me from it because she was one of those people that thought she was good at manipulating people but actually sucks so bad at it that you could almost see through her before she even opened her mouth. 

But thanks!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm back


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 26, 2012)

I like going through my clothes and picking out date night dresses along with accessories....No date yet but when it happens.....I WILL LOOK AWESOME!!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 29, 2012)

Met a pretty cool fella off POF. He wouldn't normally be my type physically but I'm gonna see what happens. He makes me laugh pretty hard  and we're interested in a lot of the same things. I think further investigation is required 

So much for me giving up the search for a little while lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm back




aww hugs sorry to see you back here hands you lots of chocolate



largenlovely said:


> Met a pretty cool fella off POF. He wouldn't normally be my type physically but I'm gonna see what happens. He makes me laugh pretty hard  and we're interested in a lot of the same things. I think further investigation is required
> 
> So much for me giving up the search for a little while lol




you know I was just saying to someone last night as soon as you put your type out into the universe they will send you someone not your type (physically) who is a great match lol good luck you deserve to find someone awesome


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 29, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> you know I was just saying to someone last night as soon as you put your type out into the universe they will send you someone not your type (physically) who is a great match lol good luck you deserve to find someone awesome



I allow for certain deviations within my type and he doesn't fall into them lol Someone who can make me laugh that hard deserves a decent shot though lol. So we'll see  but thank ya..I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 29, 2012)

which is better pof or the cupes? tryna get in on the online dating thing .... noticed that all the girls cupes trying to set me up are bisexua (nothing against em) ... and pof seems to be intimate encounter central (not really against it)


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 29, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> which is better pof or the cupes? tryna get in on the online dating thing .... noticed that all the girls cupes trying to set me up are bisexua (nothing against em) ... and pof seems to be intimate encounter central (not really against it)



I like okcupid more, it just feels more organized. Pof is okay too but I'm not really too fond of it.


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 29, 2012)

ok trying em both .. sent a couple of messages .. no replies ... its like a night at the bar for me


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 29, 2012)

WTH...I'm back here again.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm claiming my seat for the 2013 thread already.


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 29, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm claiming my seat for the 2013 thread already.



Ugh me too T_T, at least my Sims are out on the dating scene


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 29, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> I like okcupid more, it just feels more organized. Pof is okay too but I'm not really too fond of it.



I really preferred OKCupid. POF had too many creepy people offering to f*** my boobs.


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 30, 2012)

so wait .. whats the best intro line then? cant get more direct than titty effs ... and from my experience nonchalant intros dont work ...


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

Honestly I do not like either site

and I think something quirky and honest or that will make em laugh if you have a profile that makes me think well he may not have much info but I laughed really hard your part way there with me intelligence and wit wins out every time in my book but then again apparently I am not normal lol


----------



## Victoria08 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm also claiming my seat for the 2013 thread. That being said, I have a good feeling about the New Year...so maybe my new found confidence will bring good things that include leaving the singles thread. A girl can hope, right? .


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2012)

Victoria08 said:


> I'm also claiming my seat for the 2013 thread. That being said, I have a good feeling about the New Year...so maybe my new found confidence will bring good things that include leaving the singles thread. A girl can hope, right? .



You sure can and I am certainly pulling up my seat for 2013 highly doubt I will be leaving but you just can never tell what life may throw your way....


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm claiming my seat for the 2013 thread already.



Yup, me too.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2012)

I am single right now. I've been talking with a lady I met on OKC the past couple of weeks but every time the subject of getting together for a date comes up she has "been sick" so I think I'm getting blown off. So I'm probably gonna be single for awhile.


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 3, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried craigslist? I am way too scared to try it. I've only tried dating apps and dating websites.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> Has anyone ever tried craigslist? I am way too scared to try it. I've only tried dating apps and dating websites.



I tried it briefly but nothing ever came of it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> Has anyone ever tried craigslist? I am way too scared to try it. I've only tried dating apps and dating websites.



*it's excellent if you want to get LAID *


----------



## Oona (Dec 4, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> Has anyone ever tried craigslist? I am way too scared to try it. I've only tried dating apps and dating websites.



I met my ex husband on Craigslist... I don't know if that's good or bad.. lol

Either way, Be careful. Dating sites and CL can be scary.


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 4, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *it's excellent if you want to get LAID *



Bwhahahahah my body pillow would get jealous


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmm I think we need to throw a singles thread mixer in here  you never know sparks might fly............


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello, fellow singles. 
Haven't been on this site in some time. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 7, 2012)

DearPrudence said:


> Hello, fellow singles.
> Haven't been on this site in some time. Hope everyone is well!



Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?
Dear Prudence, greet the brand new day
The sun is up, the sky is blue
It's beautiful and so are you
Dear Prudence, won't you come out to play?

Couldn't resist lol, haven't heard that song in ages


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 8, 2012)

Woot! Another Beatles fan!

10 arbitrary points for getting a song stuck in your head.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 8, 2012)

DearPrudence said:


> Woot! Another Beatles fan!
> 
> 10 arbitrary points for getting a song stuck in your head.



Lol I was madly in love with the young Paul McCartney on the record cover starting at 7 or 8 yrs old *dreamy sigh* lol

Dating myself there...yes, I said a record lol

But yeah...totally stuck in my head now lol


----------



## balletguy (Dec 8, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Lol I was madly in love with the young Paul McCartney on the record cover starting at 7 or 8 yrs old *dreamy sigh* lol
> 
> Dating myself there...yes, I said a record lol
> 
> But yeah...totally stuck in my head now lol



Great underated Beatles song.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 8, 2012)

balletguy said:


> Great underated Beatles song.



There are sooo many  

My favorite at any given moment is dependent on my mood but right now, I would say Norwegian Wood.

Tomorrow I could say Eleanor Rigby, A Day In The Life, Something, Across the Universe...I could go on but I'll stop lol


----------



## balletguy (Dec 8, 2012)

paperback writer is another one that never got a lot of love from the masses. I agree mine could change every day.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 8, 2012)

balletguy said:


> paperback writer is another one that never got a lot of love from the masses. I agree mine could change every day.



Yeah that's a good one too. I haven't ever found one I didn't like. Some to lesser degrees of course but I like them all.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2012)

you know I actually had to go back a page to check this was still the singles thread

though I have to agree the beetles are Awesome


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 8, 2012)

I love Across the Universe, Let it Be, and She Came in Through the Bathroom Window.. <3


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2012)

DearPrudence said:


> I love Across the Universe, Let it Be, and She Came in Through the Bathroom Window.. <3



Accross the Universe was one of the songs I learned when I was doing (far to briefly at 18 like about 6) singing lessons and there was another beatles song that isnt a hugely popular one but for the life of me atm I cannot remember what it was


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 8, 2012)

DearPrudence said:


> I love Across the Universe, Let it Be, and She Came in Through the Bathroom Window.. <3



Those are all good too. She came in through the bathroom window is another one that I don't think is as well known but is phenomenal



spiritangel said:


> Accross the Universe was one of the songs I learned when I was doing (far to briefly at 18 like about 6) singing lessons and there was another beatles song that isnt a hugely popular one but for the life of me atm I cannot remember what it was



Lol Amanda, that one seems fitting...it's kinda trippy and spiritual  it's a damn good song...one of my favs.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 9, 2012)

*slips in quietly and sits down in the corner away from everyone*

Hi.


----------



## ssflbelle (Dec 9, 2012)

Darn it I didn't even know this thread was here all year long. I have been single this whole year and every year since 2005. Looks like I will be heading into 2013 as a single too but sure hope this year things will change for me. I am tired of being single.


----------



## Wheels and the Legman (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm always single. Never even been on a date. When is it time to give up?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, shit. 


*hug*




lovelylady78 said:


> *slips in quietly and sits down in the corner away from everyone*
> 
> Hi.


----------



## Oona (Dec 10, 2012)

Single and have been for almost a year. Bleh!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2012)

hugs lovely 


Never give up never surrender!!! There is always hope, and as everyone here says it is far better to be single than to be in a bad relationship


Thinks its time for a party in here 



largenlovely it is kind of trippy I wish I could remember the other song though it was really beautiful I hate not remembering its like its tugging at my mind but I can not even think of the lyrics will remember eventually. Well I really wanted to learn rainbow connection. Singing lessons are on my list of things I super want to do just hard down here. 

Ahh thank you yahoo search it was and I can not believe I forgot this The Long and Winding road.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 10, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> *slips in quietly and sits down in the corner away from everyone*
> 
> Hi.



Oh NO. I'm sorry ((hugs)).


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 10, 2012)

Wheels and the Legman said:


> I'm always single. Never even been on a date. When is it time to give up?



It's never time to give up. As lame as that sounds. 

I think if we believe that we will meet someone who fits us, we will. To just allow it to happen. At least that's what I believe. Most of the time. 

With that being said, and I feel almost like a hypocrite saying this, but...single here.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 10, 2012)

single during the holidays ... is kinda healthy for the wallet


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 10, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> hugs lovely
> 
> Never give up never surrender!!! There is always hope, and as everyone here says it is far better to be single than to be in a bad relationship



Hugs back, and thank you to everyone who offered words of encouragement. I was hoping to sort of fly under the radar and not attract a lot of attention, and I definitely didn't want to go into details.

With that, I felt I needed to address this a bit. It was not a _*bad*_ relationship. If it had been bad, it would not have lasted so long. And since we were together for a long time, there will be an adjustment period, but I have an excellent support system and so many wonderful things to look forward to in the coming weeks. We both decided that this was the right/best thing to do at this point in time...that being said, I have found that does not make it hurt any less. I was hoping I wouldn't be returning to this thread...and there was quite a period of time when I would have told you I _knew_ I wouldn't be. But...

Anyway, as I said, I didn't want to get into this, but I also didn't want either one of us to be painted as the "bad guy" since we both belong to this community...and we're both pretty spectacular individuals, if I do say so myself.

Thank you again everyone for your kind words. It is difficult whenever anyone goes through a break-up, but I've learned that things will ultimately work out the way that they are meant to.

Carry on.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 10, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> single during the holidays ... is kinda healthy for the wallet



I like that attitude...find the silver lining.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 10, 2012)

^i find them everywhere


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> Hugs back, and thank you to everyone who offered words of encouragement. I was hoping to sort of fly under the radar and not attract a lot of attention, and I definitely didn't want to go into details.
> 
> With that, I felt I needed to address this a bit. It was not a _*bad*_ relationship. If it had been bad, it would not have lasted so long. And since we were together for a long time, there will be an adjustment period, but I have an excellent support system and so many wonderful things to look forward to in the coming weeks. We both decided that this was the right/best thing to do at this point in time...that being said, I have found that does not make it hurt any less. I was hoping I wouldn't be returning to this thread...and there was quite a period of time when I would have told you I _knew_ I wouldn't be. But...
> 
> ...




oops lovely that comment was not for you it was for wheels and the Legman sorry I forgot to put that in the post hugs :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 10, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> *slips in quietly and sits down in the corner away from everyone*
> 
> Hi.



 Dislike. I'm so sorry. 

EDIT: Just read your post after that. I won't make a big deal - but if you want someone to talk to, you know where to find me. *love*


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 10, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> Hugs back, and thank you to everyone who offered words of encouragement. I was hoping to sort of fly under the radar and not attract a lot of attention, and I definitely didn't want to go into details.
> 
> With that, I felt I needed to address this a bit. It was not a _*bad*_ relationship. If it had been bad, it would not have lasted so long. And since we were together for a long time, there will be an adjustment period, but I have an excellent support system and so many wonderful things to look forward to in the coming weeks. We both decided that this was the right/best thing to do at this point in time...that being said, I have found that does not make it hurt any less. I was hoping I wouldn't be returning to this thread...and there was quite a period of time when I would have told you I _knew_ I wouldn't be. But...
> 
> ...



Hugs, LL. The kitties are sending purrs your way as well.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been single since April 2011, and all the better for it. I was half a person for so long, due to my self-esteem and a chain of events that stripped my life down to the baseboards. Now, I feel almost whole again.

Nonetheless, I might be ready to creep back out there soon, but I imagine my work is cut out for me. A nerdy Catholic FA that meets my exacting standards, that actually likes me...in the South?! Almost impossible.

If it is meant to be, it shall happen.

Either that, or I'll have to move!


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 11, 2012)

Single, and tired of pretending to be OK with it. A face can only be so brave.


----------



## penguin (Dec 11, 2012)

I was scrolling down and somehow your signature and your comment got muddled together, and I ended up reading it like this:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> but if you want someone to talk to, you know to find me between my thighs


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2012)

penguin said:


> I was scrolling down and somehow your signature and your comment got muddled together, and I ended up reading it like this:


Hahahahhaahaha!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2012)

Single for the Holidays means more chocolate and egg nog for me.


But no Santa Claus to ho-ho-ho with. 

:huh:


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just sent a message on PoF. Uh-oh, never done that before.

I wish there was an emoticon for this face: 

View attachment Snapshot_20121213_1.JPG


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 13, 2012)

I hate when I get random people looking at my dating profile but they just leave and never send a message...and in the back of my mind I'm wondering 'O_O what did I do wrong?'


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 14, 2012)

I am single by choice for the moment. Why is that so hard for people to accept? In the future I might change my mind, but today, I don't wish to date anyone. IF I say, "I am not interested in dating ANYONE" that means I am happy with my circumstance. I am comfortable not having someone in my life. Get that straight and don't try to push someone into knowing you. I dont care how accomplished you are, what you own, or how many women whom are my age that you have been with. Get over yourself. Sheesh.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 14, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> I hate when I get random people looking at my dating profile but they just leave and never send a message...and in the back of my mind I'm wondering 'O_O what did I do wrong?'



You didn't do anything wrong. There are a lot of "just lookings" on dating sites... Or they could be intimidated. Or they could be fake profiles. Or...


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> I am single by choice for the moment. Why is that so hard for people to accept? In the future I might change my mind, but today, I don't wish to date anyone. IF I say, "I am not interested in dating ANYONE" that means I am happy with my circumstance. I am comfortable not having someone in my life. Get that straight and don't try to push someone into knowing you. I dont care how accomplished you are, what you own, or how many women whom are my age that you have been with. Get over yourself. Sheesh.



It's hard for people to accept because most people are unable to just live and let live. They have to meddle and mould people into thinking and behaving the way they do. I have a couple of friends who I have told repeatedly that I do not wish to date anybody and they still try and fix me up on dates. The classic of ironies is that one of these date pushers (as I call them) in my circle is in a relationship that is so bad that he tried to hang himself at the beginning of the year.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> I am single by choice for the moment. Why is that so hard for people to accept? In the future I might change my mind, but today, I don't wish to date anyone. IF I say, "I am not interested in dating ANYONE" that means I am happy with my circumstance. I am comfortable not having someone in my life. Get that straight and don't try to push someone into knowing you. I dont care how accomplished you are, what you own, or how many women whom are my age that you have been with. Get over yourself. Sheesh.



Sometimes I think people are so lonely themselves that they think others must be too. That really anal American dream of white house, picket fence, 2.5 kids and a dog. 

Or, then there are the "do gooders" who feel that "Mmmmmmmmm, she might never find anyone so let me help" is doing someone a favor. 

Must not forget the ones that have no boundaries and don't understand the word "no/not interested/go the f*** away" because they are so wrapped up in getting what they want because they think others find them oh so veeeeeeeeery attractive (not) or think people are desperate, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 17, 2012)

Today I woke up WITHOUT my heart aching over my EX. It's a start.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 19, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> Today I woke up WITHOUT my heart aching over my EX. It's a start.



I think it takes me much longer than most to get over a big breakup so I know how you feel. Glad to hear you're starting to feel better


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 19, 2012)

Still on the same path. Just waiting for my chance to show how I feel. But I still have months until I even get a chance to meet her.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> I am single by choice for the moment. Why is that so hard for people to accept? In the future I might change my mind, but today, I don't wish to date anyone. IF I say, "I am not interested in dating ANYONE" that means I am happy with my circumstance. I am comfortable not having someone in my life. Get that straight and don't try to push someone into knowing you. I dont care how accomplished you are, what you own, or how many women whom are my age that you have been with. Get over yourself. Sheesh.


*
I LOVE being single...at this point, I really have no desire for a man in my life..AMEN*


----------



## Angel (Dec 19, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> Still on the same path. Just waiting for my chance to show how I feel. But I still have months until I even get a chance to meet her.



aww... don't be afraid to tell me that you love me 








just being silly here


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 19, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I LOVE being single...at this point, I really have no desire for a man in my life..AMEN*



You and me both, sister.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm back from the cold crazy world of reality and still just as single as when I wandered away from here. So...is the 2013 singles thread up yet cuz I'm going to need to reserve a spot there too. LOL


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey... Haven't checked in here for ages.... I'm single in Perth Australia.....


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 22, 2012)

Single again this Christmas, though certainly still keeping active!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2012)

I found this on fb today and thought it was a very apt quote for this thread and a good reminder that we are all valuable items and should not put ourselves on the clearance rack.

"being with no one is better than being with the wrong ones

Sometimes those who fly solo have the strongest wings"


I know lots of us are amazing and wonderful and deserve the best lets hope 2013 delivers a lot of happy in love to us all :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 22, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> I found this on fb today and thought it was a very apt quote for this thread and a good reminder that we are all valuable items and should not put ourselves on the clearance rack.
> 
> "being with no one is better than being with the wrong ones
> 
> ...



Absolutely. It's better to be happily alone than miserably attached. And, we all seem to forget how miserable some of the attached people really are. Happiness, however it comes, is the goal.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 22, 2012)

I prefer to identify as "free" than "alone."

It puts a positive spin on things and reminds me that I have the power to change my situation, and opens up possibilities.

It also just seems a shame to think of myself as alone with all the wonderful freidns and family in my life


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 22, 2012)

crosseyedhamster said:


> I prefer to identify as "free" than "alone."



I guess my inner Greta Garbo is speaking when I say that. Alone isn't necessarily a word with a negative connotation for me. Alone is admirable; alone is being in control. "Freedom," to me, is a spiritual state, whereas "alone" is a physical one.

This doesn't mean I wouldn't like to be in a relationship again eventually, but I would like to live alone...again...before something truly serious appears.

One day at a time.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 22, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I'm back from the cold crazy world of reality and still just as single as when I wandered away from here. So...is the 2013 singles thread up yet cuz I'm going to need to reserve a spot there too. LOL



I'll keep you company, Rowan!!! :smitten:


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2012)

*cough*

hello thread.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 24, 2012)

furious styles said:


> *cough*
> 
> hello thread.



 Sorry to see you here, dude.

Lemme give you a hug.


----------



## Morganer (Dec 24, 2012)

Single going into 2013. Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> Sorry to see you here, dude.
> 
> Lemme give you a hug.



thanks beej. it's for the best, for both parties honestly. we're still good.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 25, 2012)

Aww damn  at least you two are still cool.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 25, 2012)

As I came home from a drive this evening, I realized that the guilt I've felt for certain situations has really been what's been keeping me out of the dating pool. I dated someone awesome (as a friend?), and he crushed me through his own dishonesty and perpetual negativity, and I crushed him back in my own ways (not literally). And, well, I still feel like I'm totally at fault for getting hurt, somewhere deep inside, when that's really not true. I can handle a 50% blame, which is fair, but not 100% of it.

Note to self: the hyperlogical are usually compensating for something. The hyperemotional are, too. The two are complementary, but don't always mesh well. Proceed with caution.

Ergo, I'm single because I want to be, because I feel unworthy. Yes, there is some internal housekeeping to attend to, but I propose that 2013 shall be another year of healing and new beginnings--the work that began in 2012. And, perhaps, I will emerge from this series of setbacks yet stronger. It certainly isn't going to kill me.

(A nice new job in a bigger city would be nice, too. If not--more time to write that shitty Harlequin I'm working on!)


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been single for nearly three years--a combination of grief and personal development (thank my incredible therapist) has kept me without a SO. Sometimes it gets me down, but it's mostly a skin hunger, a longing for contact (goodness, but I do miss sex!!). I have an incredible group of friends and I treasure my alone time. 

However, on NYE I'm going to a concert with a guy I've had a crush on for years who's just moved back to our hometown. He's been awfully affectionate since he came back, so maybe this time...?


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a NYE date too! He's a friend that I met earlier this year, through one of my best friends. He's so funny and such a storyteller! He's the most positive and constantly upbeat person I've ever been around. I've been having some guy troubles lately, and he's been super supportive, never telling me what I should do, but letting me vent and figure things out on my own, which is way more helpful. 

Last time we were alone together, he kissed me. It was very sweet and I very much enjoyed it, and I can't wait to spend NYE with him so he can kiss me at midnight!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 27, 2012)

An update with the girl in Kentucky. We recently told each other how we felt and the feelings are totally mutual! We are totally into each other.

I wouldn't say I'm not single _per se_, though. There's just a whole lot of flirting going on and talking on the phone for a long time. Oh, and we sent each other Christmas gifts through the mail. So what would that be? Courting?


----------



## Mishty (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm gonna pack my bags and get ready for the move to the 2013 Singles Thread. We should have a thread warming party. I'll bring pie.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 27, 2012)

Mishty said:


> I'm gonna pack my bags and get ready for the move to the 2013 Singles Thread. We should have a thread warming party. I'll bring pie.



i'll bring 'brownies'


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)

At this point, I wish I was single. Heh. Ya'll sound like you're gonna have a blast.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 28, 2012)

furious styles said:


> i'll bring 'brownies'



A man after my stoner heart. Lol. 

I'll bring the tequila.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I want to be alone for a while.

There are just so few people who are worth my time.

Now, let me clarify: When most people talk about someone being "worth their time," they're talking about looks or perceived social value.

Not in this case. I'd just like someone reasonably attractive who has completed high school, isn't cripplingly insecure about their size, doesn't have a drinking/drug problem, has the time to respond to messages more than once a week, and actually wants to be with me instead of just shrugging and dealing with it.

I've only found one girl like this in 22 years, and we had to break up because of life situations. (We would've had to go long-distance for 4 years while she goes off to college.) I wish I could do something about it, but I don't think I can.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Dec 28, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> I have a NYE date too! He's a friend that I met earlier this year, through one of my best friends. He's so funny and such a storyteller! He's the most positive and constantly upbeat person I've ever been around. I've been having some guy troubles lately, and he's been super supportive, never telling me what I should do, but letting me vent and figure things out on my own, which is way more helpful.
> 
> Last time we were alone together, he kissed me. It was very sweet and I very much enjoyed it, and I can't wait to spend NYE with him so he can kiss me at midnight!



Oh man, have fun!! That sounds so exciting and, it seems, a needed change.


----------



## NewfieGal (Dec 28, 2012)

Quietly stepping out of this thread before the 2013 thread begins...as always hoping for the best


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 28, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> An update with the girl in Kentucky. We recently told each other how we felt and the feelings are totally mutual! We are totally into each other.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm not single _per se_, though. There's just a whole lot of flirting going on and talking on the phone for a long time. Oh, and we sent each other Christmas gifts through the mail. So what would that be? Courting?



It sounds like courting unless you both choose it to be otherwise. Hope some plans to meet somewhere halfway at least are happening Mr very happy for you B'man she is a lucky girl



Mishty said:


> I'm gonna pack my bags and get ready for the move to the 2013 Singles Thread. We should have a thread warming party. I'll bring pie.



Ill bring the choc chip cookies, and pork roast 



NewfieGal said:


> Quietly stepping out of this thread before the 2013 thread begins...as always hoping for the best



Hugs fingers crossed its for a long long time you deserve every happiness


----------



## absintheparty (Feb 15, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> There are sooo many
> 
> My favorite at any given moment is dependent on my mood but right now, I would say Norwegian Wood.
> 
> Tomorrow I could say Eleanor Rigby, A Day In The Life, Something, Across the Universe...I could go on but I'll stop lol



Glass Onion


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 17, 2013)

absintheparty said:


> Glass Onion



Oh I forgot about that one..that's another good one


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 2, 2013)

Been single for a months now.


----------

